# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Finding Your Dreamguide (3 In 1 )

## spiritofthewolf

Hey everyone, how are you all doing? I am doing fine. I thought it would be a great idea to put together sort of a small tutorial on how to find someone's dream guide.

Now just a small background on me, I have been Lucid Dreaming for almost 17 months. I have had 77 Lucid Dreams, and within that time I have been able to find my dream guide.. Her name is Anna. I just had another Lucid Dream during this past night and Anna happened to be there.. You can read about it here. Any who for those who have some experience with Lucid Dreaming, and are looking for something interesting to do with them.. This can be for you.

Now before you began. You must know that a Dreamguide, oddly enough isn't like any other DC in your LDs.. Infact, your Dreamguide knows more about you then you do yourself...strange huh? Now it make take you sometime to find your DG but the journey is worth the wait.. It took me about 4 or 5 months.. Anna just appeared there one day and we sat across this table..and I asked her.. Are you my dream guide, she said yes.. I told her I had been looking for her for a while..She told me she tried to contact me last fall *which was one year ago from the fall we just had* Amazing LD that was.

Before I began I must say that as odd as this may sound.. In your search for your Dream Guide...It make take some longer then others...Why you may ask... Because you may not believe this, but your Dream Guide may not think you are ready..Ready for what? Ready to meet eachother...Weird right? Well i thought it was too, and quite frankly not possible for that to happen. But after some failed attempts of trying to find it..I was like...maybe I need to get better control/experience/knowledge before meeting my DG...It took me over 50 LDs to finally find mine.. Not saying its going to take you that long...Just that's how long it took me.

Anyways I am rambling on..You must want to know how to find your dream guide.. Well here is some techniques.

*Step 1: "Can I see My Dreamguide?"*

What I mean by this is simple. When you become Lucid in your dream and have good stability and are able to stay in your LD for a few minutes..Shout out loud... "Can I See My Dreamguide?" or "Do I have a Dreamguide?" After this you may hear a voice say "Yes." "Yes you do" (etc.Other wise, after you yell out that command or whatever you want to call it, turn around in a 180 and see what is behind you.. You may find a person standing right there...More then likely that would be you dreamguide....If so a person is standing behind you after these events....Go ahead and say Hello....Then ask..."Are you my dream guide?" If they say "Yes" then you have found your DG...but if they give you some sort of weird answer like "I like fish sandwiches" then you must keep looking... Also dont be afraid to ask them if they have a name, before you ask them if they are your dreamguide..I asked Anna her name before I asked if she was my dreamguide...DGs tend to communicate with you on a higher conscious level, then normal idiot DCs ...This technique worked for me..I had yelled out "I want to see my dream guide" and I had turned around and saw a blurry vision of a person (this was before I had found Anna)...


*Step 2: "Open The Door"*

This step you can do one of two ways.. The First one is to obviously become Lucid..Having good stability and good control, You will want to walk up to a door and tell yourself "When I open this door, My dream guide will be on the other side." Now you must do this with total BELIEF that when you open the door, your dream guide will be there.. Otherwise it will not work and something strange and unexpecting will be on the otherside..possibly causing you to lose Lucidity.

The second way to do it is...Get a DC to do it...DCs are honestly stupid/gullable..They will do pretty much anything you want...So walk up to a DC when you are Lucid-while having good control/stability and ask them to take you to a door where your Dream Guide will be on the otherside...Again, you want to have total belief that once you open that door your DG will be on the otherside....If this fails dont give up..Just knowing in waking life that you are trying to find your Dream Guide will help your Subconscious better, and have it keep a look out for it..

*Step 3: "Paying Close Attention."*

This step is probably one of the most important ones.. I did not put the steps in any order, but If i had to place the steps in a most important order..This would be # 1... Why? Because...What good is finding your dream guide if your not paying attention? What I mean by this is simple.. When you become Lucid..And you are around DCs pay attention to how they interact with you and the dreamworld...DCs tend to do strange things sometimes, or even say stupid things.. DreamGuides (at least mine) every time she has been in my dreams (only 2 times) it has only been me and her inside the dream.. I have gotten lucky.. But DGs will tend to look at you more than DCs...I'm talking right in your eyes, because they want to be noticed.. Now im not saying that every DC that may look into your eyes could be your DG...you have to investigate the dreamworld and your own surroundings and everything in it to get on the trail that leads to finding your DG.

Remember when you read above ^^ where it states that my DG told me she tried contacting me Last fall...Well at the time of the LD where i found her..One year prior to that..I had a dream about a girl..and this girl was being hit on by all these guys..so I walked up to the group, and the lady came over to me and we were walking away--i was walking backwards--and next thing she does is whisper in my ear..clear as day.. "I already know who you are..I just Dont want them to know, that I know you."---that took place In FALL 2005---I found my DG in FALL 2006...You see the connection..She was already trying to contact me but I didnt notice....That's why you must pay close attention to who you interact with and all the DCs that are being active inside your LD.. You dont want to miss out on something that could possibly lead you to your DG....

Take notes if you have to, so you remember certain things that DCs do or even say....Anything to help you along your journey.

*Step 4: "Believe..."*

Ok so I lied..this is the #1 important rule if you want to get anywhere with finding your DG...even in LD Believing is one of the most important things....You must be wondering what you are suppose to believe....Well here it is....

BELIEVE 110% that you have a DreamGuide...why? Because every single person on this planet has one, whether you like it or not.. Some go their whole lives without finding theirs..But if you tell yourself during Waking Life that you have a Dream Guide, your SUB C will began to believe that, and you will pay close attention to your dreams and LDs in general...If you DONT believe that you have a dream guide, you will never find it...period... You have to believe...use the old saying "seeing is believing" but flip it around... "Believing is seeing.." Believe you have a Dreamguide...Then sooner or later you shall SEE your Dreamguide... 


All these steps play a role in some way of helping your find your DG.. I hope that this helps those who have yet to find their DG... If you haven't begun the journey to find yours...It might be fun to give it a try...Because it only took me one read of a post on this web site to convince me to begin my journey...that word was DREAMGUIDE....it was an amazing journey...Now that I have found Anna..My LDs mean more... Just the LD i had last night she was in it..after waking up from it i posted on this forum ^^^the link above^^^ about it.. While i was typing I had a tremendous amount of energy surging through my body...soo much that it made the hairs on my arms and neck stand up.....That's how good it feels to be in contact with your Dream Guide... I hope this inspires and helps you to go find yours... good luck and have a safe journey..


WHAT TO DO NOW??????


*STEP 1: Dreamguide Appearence*

This is a very important part..Simply because it will help you figure out what exactly you can do with your DreamGuide...Luckily, for me, my DG is a female about my age, very beautiful brown wavy hair and brown eyes......She has been in about 4 of my Lucid Dreams out of the 90 that i have had in about 15 months...I already know deep inside me that I love her to death, she honestly is nothing like any girl I have met on earth...We havent done much, and I was even asked the question, would i ever have sex with my DG? The answer is simply no i would not.. I have too much respect for my DreamGuide to use her in such a way.. We already established the fact that we do love eachother, but its a love soo deep, that its better then sex...I know weird right..

But anyways..IF your DG happens to be a human, Id suggest getting to know your DG..Ask him/her questions...example: What do you have to offer for me?...I dont really know much about my DG yet, because everytime we become face to face I am just so blown away by her standing next to me.. I wake up and i lay in bed and I literally feel like little electrical waves of energy are flowing througn my body--all the hair on my neck and arms stand up on end.....

But yes Appearence is the most important thing when deciding what to do with your DreamGuide...

*STEP 2: Ok Now What??*

Ok you figured out the appearence of your DG..pat yourself on the back, drink some milk and cookies--you deserve it ...But during your treat of milk and cookies...you stop in the middle of chewing and ask yourself...Well, what the heck do i do now? 

Well folks, I'd be glad to help you in that aspect of your troubles...In My Opinion, I believe that no matter what your DG may look like, make the best out of it...If you can communicate with your DG, like i said above, ask questions..The fun part would be to ask your DG questions about yourself, that you know-to see if your DG gets it right...Because some say that your DG knows more about you, then you do yourself--that is why its there to GUIDE YOU..hmmm, amazing how life and dreams work together isnt it....

Another great thing ( for all you single peepz out there) is to build a relationship with your DG--I prefer a non sexual relationship with mine--even though I am single at the moment--Just because I feel my DG is there for a better reason then sex....I feel my DG is like on a higher level of Understanding what's going on around me--so therefore, it might be a good idea that i LISTEN!

In the end, have fun with your DG...make a good relationship with your DG...when you feel your dream slippin away, say something worth while that they will remember you by--even though they wont forget you--or ask your DG for some wisdom before you wake up to go downstairs for more milk and cookies---they might tell you to use a napkin to get the chocolate off your face---you never know..

That brings me to my next step- no no no--not the cookies---the part where i said LISTEN..

*STEP 3:Listening To Your Dreamguide*

This is a very good step.. Your Dreamguide--I believe--and has been said--that Dreamguides know more about you then you know yourself..So why wouldn't you listen to someone who knows more about you, that can help you with everday life events...Having a troubled relationship? Ask your DG what would be the best option for you and your spouse....I have to warn you, your Dreamguide may give you an answer you may not want to hear..Like perhaps, ending the relationship...But you must understand that, even though you dont like that thought or idea...It's probably the best thing for you to do, so your emotions and mental state can get better..

All in all, Listen to the wisdom that your DG has to offer...You may become enlightened by the fact of what your DG knows...

For those who have yet to read my first TUTORIAL on this subject matter *clears throat*Here you go I had mentioned when i first met my DG while sitting at a restaraunt--I had said to her.. You know how long I've been looking for you....She replied back, I tried contacting you last fall--which was in FALL of 2005 because we have yet to have FALL 2007...So after that dream, i had woken up and went back into my old Dream Journals, and went to the months where fall fell on..And i had found a dream that made me certain it was her...and i believe it was her because the girl in that dream whispered in my ear... "I already know who you are, I just dont want them to know, that I know you...." Now if you go back and read the part where she said I tried contacting you last fall...If i had woken up from that dream, and not even bothered to pay attention to what the heck she was telling me, I would have never of looked back in my dream journals and found that dream...She basically told me she was trying to get a hold of me, but guess what... I WASNT LISTENING!!!!! she FLAT OUT told me--I ALREADY KNOW WHO YOU ARE----but was i paying attention------NO! lol.. 

So you see how important paying attention to what your Dreamguide says...what your Dreamguide DOES is equally important...If your Dreamguide helps other DCs it should be on your behalf to return to favor to other DCs, for your DG will respect you for it....


STEP 4:Respecting Your Dreamguide

This............This ladies and gentlmen, is the #1 most important step having to do with your dreamguide.....RESPECT......DO NOT TAKE...YOUR DREAMGUIDE...FOR GRANTED!! I'd put the text bigger on that part but i think you get the picture.....Now im not saying dont joke around, laugh, and have fun...That is good stuff..Heck, go ahead and play hide and seek, because in a sense your DG is already playing that with you...your DG is out there somewhere, HIDING, maybe even right infront of your face, but you must be the one to notice, and FIND them...and once you do...you should respect them...because they have so much knowledge and advice to offer to you..But you must be the one to ask for it...Do not treat your DG like you would a person that you disliked or held a grudge over..Because to be quiet honest with you, if you have that mindset during TUTORIAL 1 of mine...you may never find your Dreamguide..consider yourself lucky if you find your DG--with the mindset of respecting it--your DG must have the world of Love for you, to come inside your Dreams to try and help you, and GUIDE you even though THEY KNOW that all you have instore for them is disrespect...in the case of that, dont pat yourself on the back, because you didnt find your Dreamguide..Your Dreamguide found you...to help you change your negative ways....

That is why respect is important...If you want your DG to give you answers about yourself or whatever it maybe, and you have some piss poor attitude, you can forget about it...Enless...your DG sees hope for you..even then you maybe at loss...because you'd be soo stuck inside your negative outlook you wouldn&#39;t beable to see the hope your DG has for you...

You remember to golden rule...Treat everyone the way you want to be treated...same goes for your DG...that old washed up saying from so many years, wasnt made for our health...It was made, because it makes sense...You only get in return, what you put in....RESPECT with your DG can go both ways...its your choice...and your DG understands that...Your DG is there to help you...Take it for what its worth.....and let them guide you.....

Another great thing to do to show respect toward your DG, is to thank them...Thank them for being there for you...I wouldnt be suprised if some of them told you...Oh, its nothing...This is what I am here for...For you.....To guide you through your trials and tribulations...anything you need help with...dont be afraid to ask...

*STEP 5: Be Thankful....*

The last step is quite simple and goes along with the previous step...All in all, just be thankful that you have found your Dreamguide and that you have been able to experience some great times with it...Because its not everyday that you wake up inside your dream standing next to someone who knows more about you then you can even imagine...so please, be thankful and be happy..That even though life can sometimes feel like shit..We have our dreams to look foward to..And a DreamGuide to reach out to when we are troubled, or sad, or confused..Whatever it is that we feel, our questions that we have can be answered by our Dreamguide...If we LISTEN to, RESPECT and THANK them.........For guiding us to lifes answers, that we all, truly seek.......


*FACTS ABOUT DREAM GUIDES!*

*What Is a Dreamguide?*

A Dreamguide is a GUIDE inside your DREAMS--hence the name DREAMGUIDE--that is there to help guide you either through yoru dreams OR through situations that you face in everday life. That of course is if you choose to use your Dreamguide in that manner... Lets say for instance you are having a troubled relationship...And you come across your DG in a LD...lets say your DGs name is George...You go up to George and ask.

You: "George, I am having a hard time with a situation right now with my (boyfriend/girlfriend), and quite frankly I do not know what to do..."

George: " Well (insert name here) It would be best for you to keep to yourself for a while, get your thoughts and emotions straight..Right now the situation that is going on is causing you a lot of worry and stress..What you need to do is calm down, and come back to the situation when you are good and ready to face it.."

Now i just made that scenerio up for shits and giggles to give you an example of what DGs can help you with...

Dreamguides also know more about you (inside and out.. Living and in your dreams) then you do yourself...I know its very hard to comprehend such a huge thing, but its true (research, you'll find it)....

I know some of you are probably sitting back thinking...Well how does he know this, does he know everything about DGs.... No.. I dont...but the thing i Do know (besides what ive stated in my other 2 Tutorials) is that every single person on the face of this planet, has a Dream Guide...

That brings me on to my next topic...

Where Do Dreamguides Come From?

This is a highly asked and highly debated question...But honestly, the answer is simple...

I have had some people tell me that your DG can be made into anything you please...Hell it could be made into freaking Ronald Mcdonald ....Which sadly.. Is not true... I have yet to encounter anyone who has made up their own DG... Oreionaunt (spelling?) a fellow member of DV, his DG i believe he told me once is half human--half dragon---meaning his DG likes to turn into a Dragon.... Now do you think he was like.. "Ah yes, i want my DG to be half human and half dragon"--I hardly doubt it...

Now onto my point... think of it as this way...

The day you are born or as a young child you already began to dream... And within those dreams somewhere (even though we are too young to comprehend or remember them) is our Dream Guide..We have a Dream Guide the moment we start dreaming in life...It may take years for you to find yours, but your DG has been with you since day one.....

See what I am trying to say here is this... Think of us and the whole worlds population...Our exsistence begins somewhere/somehow...just like our Dream Guides..Their exsistence begins somewhere/somehow.. Does anybody know how? I have yet to find a positive FACT answer on where and how Dreamguides came about...But the FACT of the matter is...They do exsist...

To think you can make up your own Dreamguide is to me downgrading... Im not trying to offend those who believe you can or believe it is possible, but think about it...How the hell are you going to make something or someone up, that knows MORE ABOUT YOU then you know yourself??? Is it even mentally possible to do something like that??

Sure people can reply to this and say "Hey spiritofthewolf, I have made up my DG to whom I wanted it to be" Sure you can say it, but can you prove it? NO! Like I said before.. It has yet to be PROVED where and how Dreamguides came about... Enless you have some magical video of how you created your DG then all you have is your word--with no evidence--and im sorry, that is just not good enough....

Apperance

Even though I have yet to have this happen to me.. It has been know that Dream Guides can change their appearance.. Thats why some people may think they have another Dream Guide when on occasions it could be the same one they have always had... Even though people have had or do have more then one Dream Guide, which I will explain more in depth on that in a moment..

But first...If you have been lucky enough to find your Dreamguide, congrats to you! I must for-warn-you though, that if you call upon your DG one night in a LD and you "turn around" and see them standing there and they look different... I'd advise you ask them their name...If they give you some phony ass answer, then I suggest you move on... Its a wannabe DG 

Yes I have had them before.. I have called upon my DG (Anna) and much to my suprise I have had the strangest looking people appear as if they were my DG....and I would ask them "Are you Anna?" and they would be like "What?" I'd laugh and walk away.. Everytime Anna has been in my LDs she has appeared the same, and if for a split second i was not sure if it was Anna, I'd ask, and she would reply yes..

Ladies and Gents, you must be aware that even though in a LD... you must be smarter then the LD.. What I mean by this is simple...Even though you are in control of your dream, your dream is still trying to control you.. If you call upon your DG, someone else ( a DC ) may appear pretending/trying to trick you into believeing that they are your DG...please do not fall for this false statement...

Yes your DG may change its apperance (like Oreinaunts DG) but if you have gotten a long hard look at your DG, then you will beable to tell the fakes from the real one..


*Honesty Is What Counts*

Honesty...alot of us use it...alot of us dont...But inside your Dreams, our DreamGuide always uses it.. Your Dreamguide will not mislead you whatsoever, it is there to give you honest advice about things inside your dreams and in waking life. If you are honest with them they will be honest with you....

*More than One* 

There are people here at DV that have found more then one DG..Which we honestly have more then one DG.. I have yet to only find one.....who knows we all could have 100 DGs and just not know it.. That does not change the fact that we still dont know where they come from..


*Closing*

With that said I would like to close this 3rd and final tutorial by thanking those who have read them and for those who i have inspired to go search for your Dreamguide....In the end there is a lot of research that still needs to be done on Dream Guides themselves....I believe in a way that we arent suppose to know where DGs truly come from, that it doesnt matter..That when we come face to face with our own Dreamguide, not to ask a bazillion questions...but instead....shut up and listen....

----------


## person-person

First of all I would like to say, WOW&#33;  That&#39;s one thoughtful post&#33;

Secondly:  Thanks Spiritofthewolf.

I am yet to see my DG, but the search begins...

Oh, and as for where they come from, put it this way:  where do WE come from?  (basically that means, it doesnt matter where for now, the point is that we do exist)

I would love to have a girl dreamguide with wavy hair...  ::D: 
But RESPECT is so true.

Ill tell you if I find mine&#33;  Oh and ask Anna, if she can tell my DG that I am very willing to meet them.  If that&#39;s possible.


Cheers, P-P.

----------


## Ubik

Hey, 
Firstly, congrat&#39;s on finding your dreamguide (I remember you talking about this over a year ago) The willpower and commintment you have shown is pretty damn inspirational&#33;
Secondly, kudos on such a well written and thoughtful post.

Ubik   :smiley:

----------


## Amidreaming?

wow. that was really helpfull even thought i know im not ready to meet my DG because i can barely controle my LDs now. but i will start to look for mine once i can get controle. thanks for the tremendous help and for posting this.


-amidreaming?-

----------


## person-person

Like you Amidreaming, I do not really have much control over my LD&#39;s expect I once read somewhere that your DG can help you become lucid, so that&#39;s why I want to meet mine.

Ha ha ha ha, that dog is hilarious&#33;

----------


## bentrider08

I kind of find the idea of a dreamguide cool. A sentient entity existing inside of you. I find the idea plausible, I mean there&#39;s a lot of brain out there that we don&#39;t know what it does, maybe there&#39;s all kinds of anomalous stuff floating about. I&#39;ve been very careful with DCs because admittedly I don&#39;t know exactly what they are, so one really has to ask himself, "what exactly am I killing" OR "what exactly am I having sex with, yes it&#39;s a DC but this thing is part of me what happens if I harm it?" So far about the worst thing I&#39;ve done is threaten a DC who was threatening to harm my Dog, and kiss a female DC just out of curiousity of what kissing was like. (Nothing beyond that happened with her. She was a tad spacey and very unresponsive, I must say I was a little dissapointed, my friends make such a big deal out of kissing too  :smiley:  )

I have a few questions though. I have a religious belief that is very very important to me and how I live my life. I feel worried that my dream guide may try to suggest a course of action that falls outside of my beliefs. If it tells me to do something that I consider wrong, I can&#39;t do that. As much as I would honor and respect it if I ever have the pleasure of meeting it, I can&#39;t go against my religion, it&#39;s what I am. Would they ever tell me to do something like that? I hope that the thought of such things doesn&#39;t drive them away, but I can&#39;t do something that is against my way.

I also am a little worried about the appearance of this creature. You mentioned if the dream guide was human you should try to get and know it. What if it&#39;s not human? What if it&#39;s a covenant hunter with no comprehensible language? Will I simply know what it tries to say? Or no matter what form it takes will I be able to understand whatever it says. I don&#39;t mean to ask unanswerable questions but I&#39;m just looking for a little more clarity before I go looking for this incredible creature.

----------


## BohmaN

> I have a few questions though. I have a religious belief that is very very important to me and how I live my life. I feel worried that my dream guide may try to suggest a course of action that falls outside of my beliefs. If it tells me to do something that I consider wrong, I can&#39;t do that. As much as I would honor and respect it if I ever have the pleasure of meeting it, I can&#39;t go against my religion, it&#39;s what I am. Would they ever tell me to do something like that? I hope that the thought of such things doesn&#39;t drive them away, but I can&#39;t do something that is against my way.[/b]



I have written a novel about that, a dream guide that you have huge respect for tells you something that you cannot do. But it&#39;s in swedish, sorry  :tongue2:   ::D:

----------


## zfrog28

Thanks for the tips but... i cant gain control of my dreams  ::blue::   please me some tips to control my dreams

  Thanks

----------


## bentrider08

hello&#33; I&#39;m having trouble with dream control too. You might want to go and check out this forum here- http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?showforum=16

you can also go to the dreamview home page and there is a tutorial section at the top.

I hope that helps you. I see that you&#39;re new, you might want to go to the newbie zone at the top of the forum index page, there a team of guys there that specialize in helping out. They&#39;re all experienced and very nice.

Welcome to the board&#33;   :smiley:

----------


## TripleX223

Hey, this guide was very interesting, and helpfull. I wish to find my dreamguide but more importantly i wish to have my first Ld. (lol) if you got any tips or ideas for me to become lucid please pm me. Been trying this lucid dreams for like 3 days yay&#33;

----------


## rooky

That was one of the most interesting things i have ever read. Thank you very much, and in time ahead, i will be searching for my dream guide, this helped ALOT, thank you :smiley:

----------


## Ev

I&#39;ve looked at the entire article and I couldnt help but notice a few things that are inconsistent...

Did you have 17 months and 77 LDs or 15 months and 90 LDs?  

First you say that she was in your dreams 4 times, and then you say that she was there only twice.... 

These could be honest mistakes.


What I would like to warn you about is being overly eager to accomplish something. Believing that you have accomplished something can lead to disastrous consequences. This whole dreamguide thing reminds me of the times when I just joined this forum - back then everyone was extremely anxious about experiencing an OBE and every week there were new posts about people claiming to have OBEs and all kinds of stuff. Then DV members spent more than a year clearing out misconceptions about OBEs and pretty much had to reeducate many newbies who wanted to jump straight to OBEs.... *The bottomline of "OBE hysteria" was - TEST your assumptions before posting them, dont just blindly believe...*   
Sorry if I&#39;m being a bit overly critical.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i have had 95 lucid dreams in 20 months to be accurate on what u stated

----------


## TripleX223

Hey, Ev im new around here, whats was or is a obe.

and yes this article sounds interesting, but im not 100% i believe in it needs more details about do they remember you from pasrt dreams, do they see what happens in your real life??

----------


## ~Erin~

> Hey, Ev im new around here, whats was or is a obe.
> 
> and yes this article sounds interesting, but im not 100% i believe in it needs more details about do they remember you from pasrt dreams, do they see what happens in your real life??
> [/b]



an "OBE" is an &#39;out of body experience.&#39; where you leave your physical body and travel around. Also known as Astral Projection. 

heh...funny enough, I read this post last night that same night I finally got to meet my dream guide&#33;
I was walking towards the door and I remember reading about "the open door" part of this post. At this point I was lucid and I didn&#39;t walk through the door but I did what was said in "Step 1." I turned around the 180 and I saw the room change. There was this girl with long read hair and I asked if she was my  dream guide she said no and I went on to ask these two other girls and they gave me the same answer. I then went up to this one girl who was cleaning the table I asked her if she was my dream guide and she said yes. Her name is Laura and I had on hell of conversation. 

All I can say is THANK YOU SPIRITOFTHEWOLF   ::bowdown::

----------


## TripleX223

Wow, that&#39;s awsome. You alll are soo lucky. I havn&#39;t had my first lucid dream yet.  :Sad:  any tips?

----------


## Ev

Dont give up on trying, sooner or later you will become lucid...

----------


## BillyBob

In my opinion (just to have a logical explanation stated here):





> Dream guides are just DCs that you allow to be smarter than other DCs
> 
> What I mean by this is simple: When you see a character that you think is your "dreamguide" you allow that character to act outside the bounds of a normal Dream character (for example, if your in a lucid dream walking down the street and a random DC walks up to you, you expect him/her to know nothing about you (like any normal random person on the street wouldn&#39;t know anything about you) thus he/she doesn&#39;t.
> 
> On the other hand, if your walking down the street (in a dream) and think: "holy shit, that DC thats walking up to me is my dreamguide&#33;&#33;&#33;" then your allowing your subconscious to let that DC know everything you know. thus giving it the air of wisdom most people associate with dreamguides.
> 
> 
> In conclusion, a dreamguide isn&#39;t something special, all it is is a normal dream character that you expect to be smart. (so basically, any random DC you walk up on in a dream could be what people call a "dreamguide")
> 
> ...

----------


## PoWeR

After reading that entire rant, I find myself with a throbbing headache. Could it be all the grammatical or spelling errors? Could it be the arrogance of the author? Possibly the constant flow of generalizations? My bet is a combination of them all...





> ask..."Are you my dream guide?" If they say "Yes" then you have found your DG..[/b]



Really? You sure that&#39;s how it works out? There&#39;s no possible chance that a dream character would say "Yes"? Hmm. Wow.





> DC&#39;s are honestly stupid/gullable..[/b]



That&#39;s not a generalization at all&#33; It&#39;s funny because technically a dream guide is also simply a character in your dream.





> We already established the fact that we do love eachother, but its a love soo deep, that its better then sex...I know weird right..
> [/b]



You realize that this statement is a little odd. right? A dream guide, so to say, isn&#39;t a separate entity or another being... It&#39;s still you. It&#39;s still a dream character, so to say.





> I have had some people tell me that your DG can be made into anything you please...Hell it could be made into freaking Ronald Mcdonald ....Which sadly.. Is not true... I have yet to encounter anyone who has made up their own DG...[/b]



Look around




> Sure people can reply to this and say "Hey spiritofthewolf, I have made up my DG to whom I wanted it to be" Sure you can say it, but can you prove it? NO&#33; Like I said before.. It has yet to be PROVED where and how Dreamguides came about... Enless you have some magical video of how you created your DG then all you have is your word--with no evidence--and im sorry, that is just not good enough....[/b]



I literally laughed out loud after this statement. I honestly had to reread it to make sure that I understood what you said correctly. Let&#39;s think about this for a minute, shall we? You&#39;re asking if we "can prove" anything on the topic of dreaming. "With no evidence," hahaha. How is one supposed to prove anything that&#39;s happened in his own mind? Our word isn&#39;t good enough? What else is there to go off of? How do I know you even have a dream guide? You haven&#39;t proved it yet. I think you&#39;re making all of this up&#33; You need to make a magic video of you talking to Anna and then give it to me, otherwise, without evidence, all I have is your (probably misspelled) word. I would strongly suggest thinking before typing.

I&#39;d like to point out that my dream guide looks exactly like I had envisioned her before we met. I had even made a sketch of her a few months back.

By the way, on that whole, "We don&#39;t know where they came from," thing. Yes we do. They&#39;re part of our subconscious, idiot. It&#39;s not like they have their own lives and shit separate from us. They&#39;re part of our minds.
-------------------EDIT----------------

Billy Bob, I just read your explanation.
That&#39;s 100% true.
Very well said.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

lol power, plz, go do research, it has yet to be proven where DG&#39;s come from, man your hidious..all we need is someone like you to ruin such a great website like this... Go learn the facts about Dreaming first of all because you obviously need to begin there.. 

You say our DG&#39;s are part of our Subconcious, that we made them up...wow..why in the hell would we make something up that knows more about us then we know ourselves... 

Ok imagine this..

how stupid does this look like..

take ED for example: ED is a genius ok.. not only is he a Genius but he loves Lucid Dreaming.. now ED decides.. "Hey, im gonna make up my own Dream Guide...(lets not forget the fact that DG&#39;s know more about us then we know ourselves).. I&#39;m gonna make up my own DG so i can go to them and learn from them about my life..."

Yah, that makes sense powers... Were gonna just MAKE something up and  have it *magically somehow* know more about who we are, and were gonna go to this *Created person* and learn from it....Wow..yah...that makes ALLLLOOOT of sense....

Powers your whole concept is like a mother giving birth to a baby (our sub C creating a DG), and then deciding the mom (our SUB C) is gonna learn from the baby( the DG our SUB C created)  because it somehow magically knows more about her (our LIFE) then she does herself (us in general)...somehow, we dont know how, but somehow, the baby( our created Dream guide from our Subconcious) knows more about her mother (our sub c and life in general)...so the mother (SUB C)  who gave birth to this baby (DG), just decides hell, since this baby (DG) that i gave birth to (our created DG) knows more about me, im gonna listen to it and have it guide me.....

Now if you cant understand that statement above Powers, then you really shouldnt be talking about my comments and posts or even Lucid Dreaming for that matter.. I mean you only joined this Forum less then a week ago...Go do your research....Ask the others who have commented on this post, they will tell you that my tutorials are helpful...you, and your miniscule bicker is only a whisper in my ear...



BTW powers i took the time for you to check out this site... If you take the time to read it (which i hope you do) you will begin to understand Dreamguides, the guy who wrote it even talks about WILD&#39;s and how they can help you find your DG...


so plz, go read more, then come back and act like you know it all...

http://www.portraitcorner.co.uk/Articles/c...irit-guides.htm

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/5484/dec-dg.htm

PS: For all those who stand behind me, and enjoy my tutorials/posts, i thank you.. dont let comments like powers distract you from your goals...

thank you,

spiritofthewolf

----------


## TripleX223

Powers if you dont want to believe anything this site stands for you probably wont ld, and youll miss out on the companionship of a dg.

(still yet to ld  :Sad:  )

----------


## Ev

I must agree with BillyBob_001 and Power. Simply believing that you found your DG is not enough. You are tricking yourself. It is ok if you trick yourself, but you shouldnt make newbies trick themselves as their LDs are rare. 

You want to believe that the DG that you have created/found knows more about you than your own consciousness.  This is pretty easy to test - ask her questions, disregard the feeling of wisdom and analyze what you&#39;ve heard. That is provided you can remember everything that she said...  If you find an ounce of BS, she&#39;s fake. 

DGs are rare, there&#39;s no reason for them to manifest themselves until the time has come. DCs on the other hand are abundant and are known to lie/deceive/BS nonstop. Especially if you would ask them such leading questions as "Are you my DG?"

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i have stated about DG&#39;s and how DC&#39;s can trick you into believeing they are your DG, and i also stated (more then once) that my DG had said to me the first time we met, that she had tried contacting me LAST FALL (which was fall of 2005)  the dream where she said that took place  in fall 2006.. so after the dream where i first met anna, i remembered what she said about contacting me... I went into my Dream Journal to the FALL part of the last year (2005) and there was  a dream where a bunch of guys were hitting on this girl.. I had walked up to the group to break up the whole thing.. The girl and i walked away ( i was walking backward, and she whispered in my ear) "I already know who you are, I just dont want them to know, that I Know you"  (referring to the guys who were hitting on her.

now with what powers is saying and Billy (no offence to either one) is that Magically my SUB C just decided to have 2 dreams around one year apart connect to eachother--and not only that--but have a DG mention to me that she tried contacting me..now if that is the case, i guess you can just say my SUB is some kind of Genius...


Now if you will take the time to read this link, it talks about a guy and how he finds/uses his DG and how his DG talks about his waking life and what he can do to better it...

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/5484/dec-dg.htm

here is a little quote from the page....

Imaginative dream people (whom Seth calls secondary constructions or thought-forms) do some of the things dream guides do; they ask questions, cause trouble, etc. Yet, except for possible "test situations," dream guides stand out because of their unique qualities of lucidity and action, and because of the guidance they provide. They are also different form other out-of-body dream people in their energies and presence, and their inner communications are not like those sent by "real" people.


please read and enjoy

ty

SOTW

----------


## Ev

> i have stated about DG&#39;s and how DC&#39;s can trick you into believeing they are your DG, and i also stated (more then once) that my DG had said to me the first time we met, that she had tried contacting me LAST FALL (which was fall of 2005) the dream where she said that took place in fall 2006.. so after the dream where i first met anna, i remembered what she said about contacting me... I went into my Dream Journal to the FALL part of the last year (2005) and there was a dream where a bunch of guys were hitting on this girl.. I had walked up to the group to break up the whole thing.. The girl and i walked away ( i was walking backward, and she whispered in my ear) "I already know who you are, I just dont want them to know, that I Know you" (referring to the guys who were hitting on her.
> 
> now with what powers is saying and Billy (no offence to either one) is that Magically my SUB C just decided to have 2 dreams around one year apart connect to eachother--and not only that--but have a DG mention to me that she tried contacting me..now if that is the case, i guess you can just say my SUB is some kind of Genius...[/b]



Dont you realize that the fact that you had 2 dreams one year apart is THE weakest point of your argument? Your subconscious mind is always with you. As you&#39;ve stated the DGs are with you since the moment you start dreaming as a kid. 

Now the question is - if something is with you all the time, every time you dream. And suddenly it manifests itself and attempts to contact you - it gotta have some serious reason to do so. If it is with you all the time and it has a serious reason to contact you it will keep trying to contact you.  One failed attempt in a NON LUCID dream would not count as trying. This is a RANDOM occurence.  Recurrent dreams that have the same message can count as an attempt at contact. 

You are a lucid dreamer and if your DG or your subconsciousness would like to contact you it would do so in a LUCID dream, where you have a chance of replying and establishing a dialogue. 


And yes, the subconsciousness (not just yours) is a genius. It can link events that are years apart and it can make most unbelievable scenarious seem real, ESPECIALLY if you are under the influence of drugs or in a dream.  That is why you should TEST your ideas/assumptions/drug experiences/whatever. If you havent tested them but want to share them with people post them as observations, not as a tutorial for newbies... 

You&#39;ve seen your "DG" 4 times (maybe 3 excluding last fall) and all this time you were believing she&#39;s your DG and that she knows more about you than you are. Please, dont give her credibility and dont trust her 110% until you have tested her. 

I understand that the simple fact of you seeing a girl in your dreams one year apart may seem like magic, but please examine the situation deeper. 



PS. Is dreamguides the new fad of this forum? 

PPS. 



> Now if you cant understand that statement above Powers, then you really shouldnt be talking about my comments and posts or even Lucid Dreaming for that matter.. I mean you only joined this Forum less then a week ago...Go do your research....Ask the others who have commented on this post, they will tell you that my tutorials are helpful...you, and your miniscule bicker is only a whisper in my ear...[/b]



Plz dont let your seniority over Power to cloud your eyes. I have a LD4ALL forum account and it has maybe 30-50 posts. Does that mean that when I go to LD4ALL I&#39;m a noob? No.

PPPS. 



> all we need is someone like you to ruin such a great website like this... [/b]



No, he wouldnt ruin this website. In fact we need more ppl like him.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Ok maybe your all missing something here.. Dream Guides, ok, if you took the time to read my post you would have also saw the word SPIRIT GUIDE...now the basis of a Dream Guide is simply this 


FROM WHAT IVE HEARD/READ  not saying this is true or what not, just from what i have researched, is that a Dream Guide is your Spirit Guide (spirit guide is with you in waking life) but now manifests itself in your dreams...

Now idk if you guys read the website i took you, but EV you make a point when you say TEST them out to see what they know, and the website link i gave above gives a time where the author of the website does do that--he test people *random DC&#39;s* who say they are his DG and he asks them questions about his life *real life* and obviously alot of them fail so he moves on..


The bottom line is, either way you look at it...Im not right, and neither one of us is right, its our own opinion.. What I would really like to see is more research done on Dream/Spirit Guides.. I mean Talking about Spirit Guides brings up a totally different side now because it deals with it in waking life...

I mean this whole DG/SG thing goes so deep that this isnt even the tip of the ice berg and we are already bouncing back and forth over it..

If you wanna know more about Dream Guides as a whole, then please research Spirit Guides, because dreamguides are just the spirit guides from your waking life, coming to you in your dreamstate... That&#39;s all im gonna say, i respect all of your opinions, even if you seem&#39;d a little harsh *as so did i at sometimes* 

I think instead of bouncing back at eachother i think we should research it together and find out what we can all find on the topic of Dream Guides/Spirit Guides.. Because you never know, we may find out something that suprises us both.

Anywayz, thanks again for your comments, i hope you all get many more LD&#39;s

----------


## PoWeR

> The bottom line is, either way you look at it...Im not right
> [/b]



I&#39;m glad you&#39;ve come to this realization.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Powers  you forgot to finish the quote smart one..

to correct you, here you go..





> The bottom line is, either way you look at it...Im not right, and neither one of us is right, its our own opini[/b]




so dont come here running your mouth and trying to downgrade me...you think i am wrong about all this..please...prove it...show me some facts or even websites that state otherwise..because ive given you plenty....I atleast go the extra mile to back up my cases..you, you just open your ignorant mouth and believe your right no matter what anyone has to say.. So please, you think you have POWER...go ahead and make my day...

BTW here is another website for you to read..again, im backing up my case...where is yours?

http://www.intuitivetarot.com/spiritguides.html

----------


## Ev

> Ok maybe your all missing something here.. Dream Guides, ok, if you took the time to read my post you would have also saw the word SPIRIT GUIDE...now the basis of a Dream Guide is simply this 
> FROM WHAT IVE HEARD/READ  not saying this is true or what not, just from what i have researched, is that a Dream Guide is your Spirit Guide (spirit guide is with you in waking life) but now manifests itself in your dreams...
> 
> Now idk if you guys read the website i took you, but EV you make a point when you say TEST them out to see what they know, and the website link i gave above gives a time where the author of the website does do that--he test people *random DC&#39;s* who say they are his DG and he asks them questions about his life *real life* and obviously alot of them fail so he moves on..
> 
> [/b]




True, we need to do a lot more research before we can come to any conclusions. Until then let&#39;s not jump to any hasty assumptions  :smiley:

----------


## bentrider08

Ok, yes I don&#39;t know anything. True, I haven&#39;t researched this stuff as much as I&#39;m sure everyone else has. It is important to note that I haven&#39;t even had a single Lucid yet. 

but...I was reading the posts and it seems like a way to see if your DG is real is by asking it questions about your waking life. If the DC can answer questions about your waking life that then makes them a DG? For some reason that seems wierd to me that you would use that as proof. All DCs created in a dream are generated from your mind, right? wouldn&#39;t that mean that they know everything you do, waking or otherwise? If you wanted them to know a password or something they would probably be able to know it because you invented it and you would be thinking about it at that moment. hmmm, this complicates things. If the DC "knows" what to say then it could flawlessy trick you. It&#39;d be like a puppet you would be controlling.

Am I just plain wrong?

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> Ok, yes I don&#39;t know anything. True, I haven&#39;t researched this stuff as much as I&#39;m sure everyone else has. It is important to note that I haven&#39;t even had a single Lucid yet. 
> 
> but...I was reading the posts and it seems like a way to see if your DG is real is by asking it questions about your waking life. If the DC can answer questions about your waking life that then makes them a DG? For some reason that seems wierd to me that you would use that as proof. All DCs created in a dream are generated from your mind, right? wouldn&#39;t that mean that they know everything you do, waking or otherwise? If you wanted them to know a password or something they would probably be able to know it because you invented it and you would be thinking about it at that moment. hmmm, this complicates things. If the DC "knows" what to say then it could flawlessy trick you. It&#39;d be like a puppet you would be controlling.
> 
> Am I just plain wrong? [/b]



you make an excellent point..





> All DCs created in a dream are generated from your mind, right? wouldn&#39;t that mean that they know everything you do, waking or otherwise?[/b]




hypathedically if this were true, then what would be the poiint of having a DG if all we had to do was ask a DC about advice or waking life... I&#39;ve been trying to tell them all along that DC&#39;s and DG&#39;s are 2 totally different things.. DG&#39;s act totally different from DC&#39;s..  DC&#39;s are just created from our mind.. Dreamguides AKA Spirit Guides go wayyyyyy beyound the extent of our SUB C and our mind.. our Dreams is just a way for us to communicate with our SpiritGuide--hence that is why they are called Dream Guides--because we get in contact with them, IN OUR DREAMS....Like i said before people....Research, it goes along way...

----------


## Elwood

What happens if you do the horizontal mambo with your dreamguide, if you really liked her (him if your a chick)

----------


## BillyBob

Did anyone even read my post  :Sad: 


Spirit:
Your never going to be able to prove or disprove the existence of dreamguides (or spiritguides) pointing people to sites that talk about them isn&#39;t going to instantly change our minds (the people that write the sites could be dilluted idiots for all we know).

Everyone else:
Your never going to be able to disprove the existence of DGs/SGs, the most you can do is post your opinions on the subject and leave it at that. 
Bickering isn&#39;t going to help.


Sorry if my previous post caused a massive arguement, I was merely trying to put in another explanation of what dreamguides were in order to give noobies (or site browsers) another opinion on the subject. I wasn&#39;t trying to start a fight or anything.


(this was stated about powers):




> No, he  wouldnt ruin this website. In fact we need more ppl like him. [/b]



No, we most certainly do not need more people like powers.
This is a public forum thats meant to be used as a grounds to tell others about what we believe/hope for. All powers did in his post was take a bunch of cheap shots at spirit.
Powers: either grow up, or go back to kindergarten. Your bitching at spirit about his guide sucking didn&#39;t help anything.


We all have our own beliefs, instead of downing others for what they believe you should just present them with reasons that your believe what you do, if they still don&#39;t believe you then so what? their loss.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

^^^what he said^^^

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Alright everyone, settle down. I think that&#39;s enough  ::bslap::  ing for one day. You&#39;ve made your points. So let&#39;s leave it at that.

Now, on a lighter note, spiritofthewolf, do you think you can help me with something?

Well, first of all, I think I&#39;ve found my DG. He&#39;s been in 4 of my dreams that I&#39;ve had over the past 2 months. (all non-lucids  :Sad:  ) He has blond hair, and he wears a plain white T-shirt with blue jeans, and white tennis shoes. Now, here is the problem; he&#39;s in my NON-lucid dreams, and I want him in my lucids. So this brings me to my question: Since you are obviously great at LDng, how do you induce LDs, and do you use a method to remember to call on Anna, or is she just always there?

~Snowy  ::dancingcow::

----------


## PoWeR

> Your bitching at spirit about his guide sucking didn&#39;t help anything.
> [/b]



It made me feel better.  :-)

EDIT: To make this post not just one sentence, I also want to point out how spiritofthewolf keeps claiming that DGs know more about ourselves than we do. Where did you come to this conclusion, Skipper? That&#39;s alright if I call you Skipper, right? Great&#33;

"Research" doesn&#39;t mean googling something and then reading a few (hilariously unreliable) sites.

Please, don&#39;t post anymore.

BTW: I admire your effort of making a guide, I really do. You just lack one crucial element... Intelligence.

Alright, I&#39;m done on this topic, I recently discovered that I&#39;m arguing with someone who believes he has telekinetic powers. 
nuff said

----------


## spiritofthewolf

like i said before, ive done research (not just looking at a few individual sites) ive gone in-depth..something you have never obviously done before..

if you had 2 cents inside your pee-brain you would understand that dream guides, are spiritual guides from our everyday waking life.. the only reason why they are AKA dream guides, is because we meet them inside our dreams..so if you wanna be a wise guy, you first gotta have some intelligence, so go ahead and research SPIRIT GUIDES, go to your local bookstore and find some books on it.. actually know what your talking about before opening up your mouth..didnt your mother ever teach you that? Think before you speak,instead of sending me PM&#39;s stating that you have had more LD&#39;s then me and have so many years of experience on me..plz i can tell by the way you immaturity is, you havent even hit the age of 16..

You wanna talk about Telekinesis, again, do your research... You sit and you bicker about stuff you know nothing about.. Yes I had experimented with TK for a few months and had some interesting results..do i think i am some kind of super human? no, I simply believe that there is more to this world and our mind, then we can even imagine......

Powers your not here on this site to learn or help people, your here to simply ridicule, which honestly isnt going to get you far.. In the end it just will go to show who you truly are, nothing more then a lil child....

----------


## PoWeR

You done?

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> Alright, I&#39;m done on this topic, I recently discovered that I&#39;m arguing with someone who believes he has telekinetic powers. 
> nuff said [/b]



apparently you arent done, because you posted after you said you were done ridiculing me, so the real question here is, powers, are you done?

----------


## TripleX223

Lol, cyber fighting, pointless.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Lol, cyber fighting, pointless.

lol he started it =p

----------


## TripleX223

lol

----------


## lucidbuddha

Wow, I def. skipped from the 1st page to the last and got a little lost on the way. Anyhoo, I was very interested in finding my DG and have pretty good control and can induce a lucid as long as I WBTB. So I tried it this morning and am wondering if I found my DG or an imposter. You say that they answer &#39;yes&#39; to the question but mine says &#39;you can call me that&#39; he&#39;s very indirect but more intelligent than other DC&#39;s. Also, I don&#39;t recall every seeing him in prior dreams, lds or non-lds. Please check out my latest journal entry.

----------


## TripleX223

interesting....

----------


## Snowy Egypt

VERY interesting...

----------


## Rhubes

TO START A COMMENT ON THE HATERS------

To anyone who wants to disclaim any posts ON THIS ENTIRE WEBSITE because they can&#39;t be supported as FACT -------- GET THE f-BOMB OUTTA HERE&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33; NO BODY SAID THIS WAS FACT, THIS JUST HAPPENS TO BE STUFF THAT LOTS OF PEOPLE BELIEVE.

IT WILL PROBABLY BE HUNDREDS OF YEARS BEFORE THIS STUFF IS ACCEPTED AS FACT; AS SPIRITUALITY BECOMES MORE AND MORE POPULAR, AND EVEN THEN SCIENTISTS WILL DISCOUNT IT ON ACCOUNT OF HAVING NO EMPIRIAL EVIDENCE&#33;

And to throw someone&#39;s poor grammar/spelling into your argument just further reveals your lack of wit. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Now on spiritofthewolf&#39;s request I&#39;m adding my thoughts/knowledge.

Dream Guides are also popularly (perhaps moreso) known as SPIRIT GUIDES.

Mention of these have gone back thousands of years  to ancient Aboriginal (native indian) lore/religion.

Any powerful psychic living today will tell you they exist.

*Many psychics/people believe:* they are your BEST FRIEND EVER to the power of infinity. 

- They are the person who helped you create a "blueprint" for your life in the other dimension/realm/heaven/home  (WHERE WE CAME FROM, AND WILL RETURN TO).....

- They CAN communicate with you through dreams, but they only will directly if you are willing and believing.

- Spirit/Dream Guides are PEOPLE LIKE YOU AND I; except that they&#39;re currently "dead"/on the other side. 

They do not exist only to serve you, for they have lives of their own on the other side, but THEY WILL help if you really need it because they love you very very much. 

I&#39;ve personally heard that if you ask a DC if he/she is your spirit guide that the DC cannot lie and say yes, but I don&#39;t know for sure.


*BUT*: If you ever do meet directly with your spirit guide/dream guide the clarity and realism of your LUCIDITY, should be much better than your average lucid dream (alot more lifelike).

*ALSO*: Often they will communicate super telepathically so you don&#39;t even notice them saying anything, but you will just begin talking: Such as communicating "how are you doing?" without actually saying it...

----------


## BohmaN

very well said Rhubes

----------


## TripleX223

Interestion... I wish to ld and start the search.

----------


## Seeker

OK, has everyone finally flamed out?  Polite discussion please&#33;&#33;&#33;

Calling people names does nothing more that fan the flames.  Don&#39;t make me lock this topic.

Powers your posting style and your IP address remind me of someone.... Limitz

Creation of duplicate accounts is a bannable offence.

----------


## DreamerDavious

What about the name? Do you name your DG, or do they eventually tell you their name? I met mine last night, he was an old wizard-like man, purple robes, long white beard and all (no hat though, never liked the hats anyway) But he never told me his name...

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> What about the name? Do you name your DG, or do they eventually tell you their name? I met mine last night, he was an old wizard-like man, purple robes, long white beard and all (no hat though, never liked the hats anyway) But he never told me his name... [/b]



next time you see him, ask him his name..

----------


## Dallian

This forum is so awesome. It&#39;s opening doors that I never even knew existed.  I have several things I want to do in my dreams now. Thanks for the help&#33;

----------


## spiritofthewolf

your welcome&#33;  :smiley:

----------


## DreamerDavious

I met my dreamguide again in a dream last night, apparently his name is Loktar, man do I love him. I think he&#39;s going to really improve the quality of my lucid dreams.

----------


## Snowy Egypt

Coolio&#33;&#33;

I wish I could ask my supposed DG his name, but I think I&#39;m on a dry spell.... no LDs in a couple of weeks.

----------


## Virtuozo

Hey everyone. 
I don&#39;t want to argue or disagree with anyone, just think of me as some N00b who wants to gain some info.
Right, first of all, what is this DreamGuide thing all about? Isn&#39;t it just a part of your subconscious mind? 
If it is, how could it have its own intelligence? How could it know more about you than you do yourself? What do you actually mean by saying that your DG knows more about you than yourself? 
Does that mean like, he knows your name/age/personal info. better than you? well that just sounds dumb&#33;
does it mean that it knows what your likes/dislikes/fears/weaknesses are, better than you do yourself? well that can&#39;t be possible because you are simply the one who creates these likes/dislikes etc. unless you&#39;re just lying to yourself about your own opinions, and you need your subconscious to tell you the truth&#33;
What else does your DG do? could it predict the future? how? it&#39;s just a part of your mind, how could it predict anything? .. what else? does it have more information about the world? are you telling me that your DG knows science better than you? could it solve mathematical problems that you can&#39;t? 

IN MY OPINION: DreamGuide (or SpiritGuide) is just some Dream Character made up by your subconscious mind (with some help from your conscious mind). All the information it has is just the information you have gained through your conscious mind. If you know a mathematical equation, your DG knows it too because it&#39;s in your mind. If you DON&#39;T know something, your DG doesn&#39;t know it either. It surely does not know anything more about you, because it is a part of you that you (and your subconscious) have created. 
In summary what I&#39;m saying is that IN MY OPINION, there&#39;s no such thing as a DREAMGUIDE. What you think is your DG is just a normal DC that you&#39;ve made in your mind , and you&#39;ve made yourself BELIEVE that it has abilities that you don&#39;t have.

I&#39;m sure that a lot of people are going to disagree with me. I wouldn&#39;t mind discussing this with anyone so please come and tell me your opinion. I&#39;d be happy to gain more info. about this.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i admire your opinion, and to answer your question what exactly a DG/SG is... basically all in all, its a Spiritual Guide.. I&#39;ve done extensive research on this matter (because i too, use to think we made it up) and what ive read is, that SG&#39;s were with us in our past life.. They were like our greatest friend of all time.. During our past life *you and your SG* came to an agreement that your SG would stay back, and not come forth to this life, but instead...Guide us through the one we are living now.....The only reason why the name Dream Guide comes up, is because we are contacting them with in our Dreams...There are ways of contacting your SG in waking life...you just have to research....

And to answer your other question about, what exactly do they know more about then we do ourselves... Its not the obvious things like *i prefer to eat cheeze on pizza then mushrooms*  Its more of a Spirit/Emotion thing that they know...They know your True Being and how your Spirit inside Truly is, despite the way you act and live your everyday life... If you take a look inside yourself,and truly find your Soul Being and your SOULS&#39; emotions, then you can get a glimpse of what your SG knows...But, we&#39;ve only been alive one life and so many years.. Our SG has known us since our past life, and til this day...So you can kinda see why they would know more about our spirit/emotions and innerself, then we would...

thank you for replying,any questions feel free to pm me..

spiritofthewolf

----------


## lupo7

Well there are many opinions about this subject.
I find hard to believe the supernatural spirit guide, but I don&#39;t underestimate the dreamguide either.

Even if DG is just a creation of our subconcious can be really helpfull. Our subconcious is free from society rules and can be a good adviser sometime.

Does our subconcious knows better science than us? Actually yes. Einstain use to think about hard problems in hypnagogig stage.

Can predict the future? I don&#39;t think so, but I m not sure. Freud -father of psychanalysis- claimed that when we dream we can develop some kind of telepathy.

If you DON&#39;T know something, your DG doesn&#39;t know it either? well I m not sure, because your subconcious don&#39;t forget, your consious forgets becouse of fear or bacouse have other priorities.

Well like I said before I don&#39;t believe in supernatural. But I believe in "supernatural" power of our own brain. You never know the possibilities. And I think tha DG is very cool think to have anyway. Whatever you believe it is. Don&#39;t miss that.

----------


## Virtuozo

Thanx for replying Spiritofthewolf. 
I see. So this whole thing is about our past lives etc. which is something I don&#39;t believe in. Maybe that&#39;s why I don&#39;t find this whole DG thing very realistic. 
I don&#39;t really want to discuss anything unrelated to LD in here. But I don&#39;t really believe that we used to live a past life because simply, there is no LOGICAL evidence to prove it (or at least, nothing I know of). 
Anyways I guess this is the point where our opinions differ, but all that matters is we all believe in lucid dreaming, and we&#39;re all looking for way to practice it and make the best out of it. 
I&#39;d be happy to hear everyone else&#39;s opinion about this.

----------


## Virtuozo

Thanx lubo7 
I like the way you think and I agree with you about the "supernatural powers of our brain". 

"Einstain use to think about hard problems in hypnagogig stage" yeah I think that&#39;s possible, some people also tend to solve problems during their LD. I think that&#39;s because you can concentrate better in that state. But I don&#39;t think that means your SubC knows more science than you. 

"Freud...claimed that when we dream we can develop some kind of telepathy" I really would like to experience that.

"your subconcious don&#39;t forget". Yes that&#39;s the point I tried to make when I wrote: "All the information it has is just the information you have gained through your conscious mind". But you made it more clear. 

I think of DG as another way to communicate with the Subconscious, but there are other ways too. Maybe you can make your SubC become a voice coming from the sky (in ur dream), maybe you can make it send letters to you in your dream and give you its message.(although, reading texts in a dream is not a very good idea). etc etc.
But I guess the easiest way to communicate with your SubC is to WANT it to be a human just like yourself, so you can communicate with it easily. Maybe thats why most people have DG&#39;s. Because having a DG is the simplest method to talk your SubC. So we can kind of think of DG as a MESSENGER from your SubC in a form that&#39;s easiest for you to communicate with. 
That makes a lot more sense to me than saying that DG is something from your past-life and is here to help you&#33; ... however that was only MY opinion, and I respect everyone else&#39;s opinion. So keep your opinions coming, I find them very interesting.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

all in all, there are answers in life that our minds and bodys seek, that in all reality..we may never know until we die...but again..there are somethings that maybe left unsolved...thnx again for replying..


Dream Lucid, Until You Lucid Dream--SOTW

----------


## Rhubes

to virtuozo and lupo7:

Their are TONS of books on spirit guides. I suggest reading one for more clarification than you&#39;ll get off this website.

Most say they&#39;re just people who are living in the same place where you&#39;re dead relatives are (the other side), and are such a good friend to you that they&#39;ve agreed to help you out in this life (perhaps you helped them out in an other life).

----------


## lupo7

> to virtuozo and lupo7:
> 
> Their are TONS of books on spirit guides. I suggest reading one for more clarification than you&#39;ll get off this website.
> 
> Most say they&#39;re just people who are living in the same place where you&#39;re dead relatives are (the other side), and are such a good friend to you that they&#39;ve agreed to help you out in this life (perhaps you helped them out in an other life).
> [/b]



Well there are TONS of book about every religion, are thay all right?
There are TONS of book about satanism...
There are TONS of book about astrology.
Tons of book about almost anything and every theory or opinion today. 

That doesn&#39;t mean that for every theory that there are tons of book is right.

----------


## MindDaguerreotype

Couldn&#39;t you just *ask* your dreamguide what they are really   ::wink::  ?

I met mine only once, last week, after 1 month of "searching". The dream was too short, but the first (and last) thing I could ask her was "So who are you ? are you created by my mind, or do you come from elsewhere ?". She answered something like (I&#39;m translating to english here) "Or I come from the edge/contours...". I was a bit perplexed, and awoke at this point.

My opinion, a priori, would be that there is no reason that a particular element of a lucid dream should be of a different nature than other DCs/imagery, so I believe a DG is still a product of the subconcious, only more elaborate.

If they are really from an "astral plane", and assuming they don&#39;t lie, they should all answer (roughly) the same thing if we ask them about their nature. If they come from our mind, they("it") should each give a different answer depending of the beliefs/fantasy of the subject.

I&#39;ll keep asking her until I get a precise answer (when I meet her again), and I&#39;d like other to do the same so that we can compare   :smiley:

----------


## tyrantt23

> to virtuozo and lupo7:
> 
> Their are TONS of books on spirit guides. I suggest reading one for more clarification than you&#39;ll get off this website.
> 
> Most say they&#39;re just people who are living in the same place where you&#39;re dead relatives are (the other side), and are such a good friend to you that they&#39;ve agreed to help you out in this life (perhaps you helped them out in an other life).
> [/b]



I find your description of Dream/Spirit guides very fascinating&#33; I have started reading books about Spiritism, its doctrine, and the whole philosophy behind it. It all ties in very nice with your description of spirit guides, the other side, the creation of our "blueprint"... the Spirit&#39;s Book also talks about how each person has a mission on this planet, and how each one has a spirit that is supposed to guide us, to protect us, kinda like a guardian angel, but who is just another spirit who is not currently incarnated. Makes very good sense that they may be able to communicate with us through dreams if the circumstances are right...

----------


## pawstalker

This is very interesting. 
So i have a question..  :smiley: 
Is it possible to meet your dreamguide in non-ld&#39;s ? He/she could come out to meet you , right ?
Or even, i could intend to dream about my DG and do so and not become LD ?
somebody posted allready something similar in the middle of some sillyness and that never got answered propperly, so i still in the vague.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

yes its possible that your SG/DG could be in your non ld&#39;s..i guess my SG/DG had tried contacting me in a dream before but i wasnt really paying attention..she told me about it the first time i had met her in a Lucid dream while sitting down at a table  :smiley:

----------


## krookedking

One thing, I dont&#39; want to be a pain and do beleive in DGs but: Don&#39;t dreamguides only exist because we think they do ? (damn, I&#39;m forgetting everything exists because we believe they do)....

----------


## spiritofthewolf

i can see where you think that ^^^^^^but the true fact is..that our Dream Guides are nothing more then our Spiritual Guides..our Spiritual Guides are with us everyday in waking life---there are ways of contacting them in waking life if you research the topic---the only reason why they carry the name Dream Guide, is because we have came in contact with them in our dreams--which is a form in which our SG likes to communicate with us.

----------


## aidanjaye

The last two nights I tried contacting mine. The first night was... odd. I can&#39;t quite remember it all, but I did ask to see my DG, asked if each person was my DG until someone said yes. This person was a man, and looked sort of like an anime character, or Dante from Devil May Cry games. We didn&#39;t seem to do much the rest of the night, it was fun for a bit, but this other guy kept popping up next to him and scaring me.

So last night, I tried again, this time was a bit better. I asked to see my DG, went to a room, there were a bunch of people (and outfits?) including one person that was on me as soon as I came in. Asked are you my DG, they said no, they even tried to get met to listen again, I asked, they said no, and I was just like pffft go away and pushed them. It&#39;s important to note, that all the people here were female this time. For some reason or another I thought my DG was an ethnic looking thin woman, don&#39;t know why I was thinking that in my dream, but I was. Anyway went up to one that looked right, I think there were pictures, and said, "You look like a Bond girl, but are you my DG?", she said "What do you think?". 

Then someone came out that did not appear to be whom I was looking at before, a woman that was short and fat, and she led me down some stairs that progressively got darker, I tried shouting "Light, light, I need light". Because I knew that if it got too dark that I wouldn&#39;t be able to see anything, and it&#39;d knock me out of my LD. Some lights were turned on eventually though they were very low. I was led into a room that had a low bluish light covering it, and stepped in. All of a sudden it went out, I was like, "I&#39;m going to wake up, this always happens when it&#39;s dark." and on and on. Before long though I heard a voice say something like, "The only downside is that you won&#39;t be able to hear the narrator talk for a little while." I&#39;m like, um okay...

After that I ended up in a large room, where it was almost like a mass pop quiz was going on. I thought they were going to ask me these questions, but everyone else in the room answered them instead. Which was good because I had no idea what they were talking about. Though it seemed to be led by the same woman who led me down the stairs into that room. Also mentioned something about a "theyblade", and said to Wiki it. There wasn&#39;t anything there though. Then after a while, I felt that I was getting ready to wake up, and announced that I was sorry but I had to get up. Before I could fully get out, a voice said, "Be here tomorrow night."

So... second night was a bit weird, but more what I was expecting I suppose. I&#39;m thinking now of asking if the DG will choose one particular way to look for me, that&#39;d be helpful, cause I don&#39;t know what to expect at the moment. It also seemed to know that I was looking for training in being a better LD&#39;er, and seemed to try to teach me something, though it was a little small.

----------


## Rhubes

I just had my first real spirit guide conversation/meet n greet two days ago.. Pretty much my first time I really asked/prayed to meet with her too.

I want to ask tons more questions, but I feel like she has a life over there, so I think I&#39;m going to limit our meetings to around once a week.

check out my post in dream journals: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=45040

or beyond dreaming: http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=44996

----------


## Rhubes

> and on and on. Before long though I heard a voice say something like, "The only downside is that you won&#39;t be able to hear the narrator talk for a little while." I&#39;m like, um okay...
> 
> After that I ended up in a large room, where it was almost like a mass pop quiz was going on. I thought they were going to ask me these questions, but everyone else in the room answered them instead. Which was good because I had no idea what they were talking about. Though it seemed to be led by the same woman who led me down the stairs into that room. Also mentioned something about a "theyblade", and said to Wiki it. There wasn&#39;t anything there though. Then after a while, I felt that I was getting ready to wake up, and announced that I was sorry but I had to get up. Before I could fully get out, a voice said, "Be here tomorrow night."[/b]




Wow dude&#33; According to Robert A. Monroe&#39;s books (super classic/awesome obe explorer and creator of The Monroe Institute), you might have been witness to dream school&#33;

He has a section in his second book, where he travels out of body to a school (somewhere in one of the "other" dimensions) where people (like everyone&#33 :wink2:  go when they&#39;re sleeping, to learn how to cope with physical life (here on earth), and stuff like that....

So tons of people go to this sleep school, to help resolve issues/stresses/troubles here in the physical all the time in their dreams, but as they return/wake up they always forget&#33; It makes sense that sleeping can be really healing for the mind and body, and a dream school might just be a part of that.

If you have the same experience again, try and find out more and ask some people where you are&#33;

----------


## arne saknussemm

That&#39;s what my group is about.  Working with dream characters.

http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/luciddreamingtasks/

----------


## Man of Shred

I had a strange dream quite a few months ago. I wonder if it was my dreamguide? haven&#39;t seen her since. but i think about this dream a lot:  





> Dream 3: Don&#39;t be Afraid:
> 
> I was walking in a suburban area in some city. i was in a truck and being dropped off some where.
> I began walking down a street. i noticed on every corner houses had displays of electric pianos. I sat down and started playing one. The owner came out and liked what he heard. he then sat down to play some piano. I didn&#39;t like his style. Too contemporary for my taste. but i humored him for a few minutes listening and then i went to the next block.
> 
> There was another man standing by a piano. i don&#39;t remember much but i think we started talking. we got along very well. As i think back he was the same blond man i see in other dreams. I think he&#39;s Nagual Lonewolf. in most dreams he is always an "At your service" character. he sometimes has a few weeks of beard growth but most of the time he&#39;s clean shaven. in every dream i seem not to really know who he is.
> 
> He invited me into his garage. it was pure white walls with a computer display. i heard a Metallica song playing so i looked at the screen. I can&#39;t remember the name of the song but it was from the "Black" Album.
> on the screen i saw someone playing an acoustic guitar. he was layering the acoustic riffs over the more chunky guitars. the effects was amazing&#33;
> ...

----------


## Janos

I decided I would try to find my dream guide. I&#39;ve only had one lucid dream since I read about it, but managed to remember to look. Didn&#39;t find him/her, but here&#39;s what happened:

I was completely alone, aside from my mum and a little boy I know, in some kind of basement. I was lucid, and remembered to look for my dream guide. At that same moment, a blonde woman suddenly appeared from around a corner. It scared me at first because I wasn&#39;t expecting it. So I asked them "Are you my dream guide?" and she said "No. You have to look for heart," or something like that. So with nothing else to go on, I decided to look for hearts, but from that point on I started seeing hearts everywhere&#33; All the DC&#39;s I met from that point had heart pins pinned onto their clothes. Oh well&#33; I look forward to continuing my search&#33;

----------


## spiritofthewolf

that last part was very interesting...but hard to tell...but when she said dont be afraid of me...it starts to make you think...maybe try calling her out in another LD

----------


## JFK-really-it's-me

amazing i loved it

dude you should wright a book on this or somthing

----------


## TG_Ambro

Hello all, new to this whole scene, and have yet to induce a lucid dream, got close to inducing a WILD, but failed because along with the flood of colors i saw, my eyes twiched like crazy and i got a little scared and stopped it, was that the rapid eye movement in REM sleep? anyway...

I know much less about dream guides than i should (haven&#39;t met mine), but there are some parts where i think i have it clear, one of which being this, your dreamguide, spiritguide, guardian angel, protective ancestors, runner spirits, higher self or whatever else you may call this, is ALL your subconcious...i know other have brought this up, but not tried to explain it to well, at least in my opinion, the stucture of the universe is like this, as well as the structure of yourself

God (or whatever name you find suitable, but this is the unified field of super conciousness, it is omniscient and omnipotent)
-
-
Subconcious Mind (the hidden mind if you will, and also self, without selfishness)
-
-
concious mind (five sensory mind, and Ego)

this means, that your subconcious mind is closer to God and without Ego, Ego from my understanding is the idea that all things are seperate and not interconnected or more precisely, the idea of duality, and selfishness, (i know that not everyone holds this view, i do)

your subconcious mind is without the idea of "i can&#39;t" so it can access the incomprehensibly vast storehouse of God&#39;s mind, which is the mind of everything that is and isn&#39;t, and thus it knows the truth of things and doesn&#39;t lie. Because it is your higher self or your more enlightened self so it knows who you "really" are, even if your ego denies it, this explains why your dream guide can "know you better than you know yourself".
The feeling of love that people experience i believe can be explained by that fact that that is the feeling of unconditional love that you feel for youself and for simply existing, and i assume it would feel great.

----------


## slayer

Once I get this lucid dream thing down...this is gonna be on the top of my list  ::D:  I soooo have to try this&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Man of Shred

> amazing i loved it
> 
> dude you should wright a book on this or somthing[/b]




 talking about my dream? I haven&#39;t had an as exciting one since. I&#39;ve been askling myself as i fall asleep. "I&#39;m ready, i won&#39;t be afraid" strangely enough my dreams are getting more strange.

----------


## Arachanox

An intersting point about DGs that I&#39;ve heard about is that they know more about you than you do. Perhaps they are based off of your subconcious which can extend even beyond your personal memory. 

Someone try asking your DG about something you&#39;ve forgotten, or some other simliar test.

----------


## slayer

Ask them what 2+4 is XD JK, but really try asking them something you&#39;ve forgotten or something you want to forget and see if they can do something about it...

----------


## Roryflyguy

Nice tutorial.

Ill try this when  i have my first LD... =&#39;(

EDIT:

Sorry for the  ::bump::

----------


## aidanjaye

My progress is going slow, I never remember to ask or say certain things. I&#39;m not a gung-ho lucid dreamer, I can&#39;t get into it all. I tried directly controlling things before, but it always backfires or wakes me up. I like the idea of this dreamguide however, because perhaps I can ask them to protect me and help me get better or something. I haven&#39;t been able to get many lessons yet. The only one I got (if it was one) was that being in darkness does not necessarily always wake me up. Before I had that dream, I thought if I was in total darkness or closed my eyes that I would wake up, because it had happened before, I thought.

Anyway, I have found out her name is Nancy. She has been consistently appearing as female (minus that first time when for some reason it was a man that wasn&#39;t at all helpful and scared me rather than comforted me, but still claimed he was indeed my guide), but I have yet to pin down what her exact look is. Though this time I&#39;m remembering her as blonde, and younger than the last time. Possibly my own age. This is possibly due to the fact that I didn&#39;t care for her appearance as an overweight woman that reminded me of one of my elementary school teachers. 

I did ask her if there was a way I could more easily remember everything that happened to me when I woke up. Since I&#39;m not into writing everything down in a journal or that mess, since I have to get up and GO when I get up. She gave me two things that I was supposed to take like medicine. I put them in my mouth, and she was like "Make sure such-and-such one goes first.", and I switched them but then I started to wake. 

I did remember most of that dream though. Including a bit where people explained that all colors in the dream world are different somehow. Also how I told her I wanted to have an "action movie" dream with car chases and shootouts and big fight scenes and explosions and scantily clad women that I must save from peril. She laughed, and that made me sad, because I wanna do that, darn it.

One more thing to add to an earlier post. I asked Nancy where she was from, and she said only, "the future". This kinda weirded me out, because things have been told to me in past dreams about things that would happen in the future. I&#39;m wondering if they&#39;re going to come true. For example, I was walking with a girl whose company I was enjoying and I said will we ever meet and she told me the date (this next Monday, actually), and that we would eventually get married. Plus I can also remember a time when I was younger and I was talking to some other girl (I like girls... buzz off), and told her my Mom was having money problems and that I wanted some... kid something, probably a videogame, but I couldn&#39;t get it. She said 5 numbers to me, I said what do they mean, she said "Just remember.", and I woke up but could only remember 3. Told my Mom about it, she said maybe they were for the lottery with a smile on her face and we tried the 3 I could remember and then 2 other random ones. The 3 I remembered were right, and we won like a hundred bucks and I got my game.

So, perhaps this is true. If I meet a girl next Monday that I really hit it off with, I&#39;m gonna flip out. I wonder what would happen if I stayed inside, and didn&#39;t go out at all. Would this still come true, would I have changed it, or was that what I was supposed to do and it still happens? Am I going to meet this girl no matter what? Will I? I can&#39;t think about it or my head might explode.

I&#39;m going to try to keep asking her to help me control my own dreams, but can&#39;t ever seem to remember it. I do always remember to ask her if she IS my dreamguide before I proceed though. There&#39;s too many questions I wanna ask, darn it all&#33;   :Sad:

----------


## Highflyerz

seems to me that a dreamguide is a manifestation of your subconcious.  damn useful, but not really a seperate entity.  really just a guess tho, ive never found mine

----------


## Harrycombs

Im definatly going to try to find my dream guide. Although, I believe its just your subconsiouce mind, not a spirit that has been actully guiding you through life. This could teach me a lot more about my self.

----------


## Sornaensis

I have one Question. Is your DG almost ALWAYS the opposite sex? Because if mine is a dude, that is just awkward, and scary. It would be like:
Me: *closes eyes* "When i turn around, my dreamguide will be there!"
Me:*turns around to see a dude standing there* "A-HERM, are you my dream guide?"
Dude: "Yes"
Me: *pulls derringer out of his pocket and blows his brains out to wake up*
 ::shock::

----------


## Harrycombs

> I have one Question. Is your DG almost ALWAYS the opposite sex? Because if mine is a dude, that is just awkward, and scary. It would be like:
> Me: *closes eyes* "When i turn around, my dreamguide will be there!"
> Me:*turns around to see a dude standing there* "A-HERM, are you my dream guide?"
> Dude: "Yes"
> Me: *pulls derringer out of his pocket and blows his brains out to wake up*



Unless your dream guide is really gay I don't see the problem.

----------


## sk8bordgeek

> I already know deep inside me that I love her to death, she honestly is nothing like any girl i have met on earth...We havent done much, and I was even asked the question, would i ever have sex with my DG? The answer is simply no i would not.. I have too much respect for my DreamGuide to use her in such a way.. We already established the fact that we do love eachother, but its a love soo deep, that its better then sex...I know weird right..



I think you need a girlfriend...

----------


## sk8bordgeek

I think I've met her before.  It wasn't in an LD (I've only had one), but I'm pretty sure it was her.  She was hispanic with medium length black hair... about my age.  There was just something about her that seemed to separate her from the rest of the DC's.   :Confused:

----------


## Sornaensis

> I think you need a girlfriend...



ROTFLMAO!

----------


## Hazel

Great post! It sounds so awesome! Do you think a DG is actually your subconscious mind, or maybe a guardian angel?

----------


## Tristan Etoiledor

Ok, I usually don't like to post, but it is so ridiculous that I had to point it out. Also, I really despise how the author is arrogant and thinks of himself as a guru. I think that this horrible guide should be moved to the *Beyong Dreaming forum*, where it belongs.





> i can see where you think that ^^^^^^but the true fact is..that our Dream Guides are nothing more then our Spiritual Guides..our Spiritual Guides are with us everyday in waking life



If I understand the whole thread correctly, spiritwolf has met his spirit guide three times, they basically did nothing but kiss. All we know of his dream guide is that she said "Come back tonight, bring your jacket..." Yet it's a supernatural entity that comes from his other lives, characterised by its extreme wisdom. Spirit guide also known as guardian angel.  ::rolleyes:: 





> You wanna talk about Telekinesis, again, do your research... You sit and you bicker about stuff you know nothing about.. Yes I had experimented with TK for a few months and had some interesting results..



And this quote should be enough to discredit him.

Bye.

----------


## DreamNinja

Ok,what I heard was that your DG is the manifestation of your subconsious mind in the form of a DC. When you become lucid, your consious mind can manifest itself within a dream in whatever way you want to. This becomes your dream form. With your consious mind now unattached and aware of the dream your subconsious mind creates, it can interact with your subconsious as an entirely different entity. This is why your DG knows so much about you. It is your subconsious. It knows everything about you, and excepts all of it, while our consious mind doesn't want to or refuses to fully except certain things about yourself you know to be true. And as our subconsious this makes them essentially the source of our dreams, which is why many people find dream control easier if they interact and learn from their DG.

----------


## Harrycombs

> Ok,what I heard was that your DG is the manifestation of your subconsious mind in the form of a DC. When you become lucid, your consious mind can manifest itself within a dream in whatever way you want to. This becomes your dream form. With your consious mind now unattached and aware of the dream your subconsious mind creates, it can interact with your subconsious as an entirely different entity. This is why your DG knows so much about you. It is your subconsious. It knows everything about you, and excepts all of it, while our consious mind doesn't want to or refuses to fully except certain things about yourself you know to be true. And as our subconsious this makes them essentially the source of our dreams, which is why many people find dream control easier if they interact and learn from their DG.



I completely agree with this post. I doubt it is actually some spirit like spiritofthewolf thinks

----------


## Sornaensis

Yes, that is what i was thining, but Spiritofthewolf is probably leaning towards spiritual entity 'cause he makes-out with his DG, lol. Kinda creepy if you thought of it as yourself, XD.

----------


## bluefinger

Man... I read this yesterday, and I was planning on going lucid tonight (which I did, if only for 5 or so minutes) so I can look for my DG (whether it is a proper spiritual entity or merely a manifestation of my SC... I think its the latter option though... since the whole spiritual/guardian angel thing just seems somewhat... unbelievable). So when I did go lucid, I remembered my intentions and everything... but something came up which I just couldn't just pass by... since my late grandmother had appeared in my dream (she passed away 11 years ago, a couple of months after I moved to UK) and I just could resist talking to her... we had an interesting talk, so I kinda got distracted with my quest... its all in my DJ (link is in the sig).

Anyways, I have a feeling I know who my DG is... since she appeared in quite a few non-LDs, the first one being with me and this female DC walking and we encounter this little girl all alone and crying, and we then take care of her. The next dream was in a really vivid dream which I had in a WBTB, where it was just me and her in this landscape, and we went around the place exploring (or with me protecting her from other DCs). She even got me to fly in the dream (she wanted to me to chase after a bird, so she hopped onto my back and told me to fly after it... which I did). Other dreams involve me either protecting her from DCs (Agents... from the bloody Matrix... I need to stop watching the Animatrix...) or just feeling her presence in my dreams. Now... I must get into the swing of inducing more LDs and not getting side-tracked! I have so many questions to ask >.<

----------


## luv2dream

wow that's really interesting! I think I know who mine is, but I haven't met him in a lucid dream yet, so I'll be sure to try and find him now! thanks for the tutorial!

----------


## Sornaensis

Gosh i just can't LD! Last night i did a good WILD, i woke up immediatley after my first dream, BUT FORGOT TO LOOK FOR DREAMSIGNS! Which turned out to be my computer, in the second dream it went from tv to comp., But im getting closer  ::D:  i can't wait to meet my DG!

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> Ok,what I heard was that your DG is the manifestation of your subconsious mind in the form of a DC. When you become lucid, your consious mind can manifest itself within a dream in whatever way you want to. This becomes your dream form. With your consious mind now unattached and aware of the dream your subconsious mind creates, it can interact with your subconsious as an entirely different entity. This is why your DG knows so much about you. It is your subconsious. It knows everything about you, and excepts all of it, while our consious mind doesn't want to or refuses to fully except certain things about yourself you know to be true. And as our subconsious this makes them essentially the source of our dreams, which is why many people find dream control easier if they interact and learn from their DG.







> Yes, that is what i was thining, but Spiritofthewolf is probably leaning towards spiritual entity 'cause he makes-out with his DG, lol. Kinda creepy if you thought of it as yourself, XD.





Ok for those 2 above and for those who believe that Im some kind of weird-o- For believeing that our DG's are if you will an "Entity" of some sort other then our Sub C...Please.. I challenge you to find proof that states that our DG's are just a figment of our imagination.... Because I've posted links throughout these many replies to my TUTORIAL of websites that describe and lean toward what DG's are and where they come from...

See what a DG actually is..Is your everyday life Spiritual Guide...and the way they come in contact with us alot of the times is in our Dreams...hence is why they get called our DreamGuides..

Now it sounds crazy yes, but please, before you make assumptions please do your research.. Also...Let me ask you this? Do you believe in ghost? You may say no but there has has been fact'd proof evidence that they do exsist... Now the thing is, is psychics say that we have spirits around us 24/7..They say our dead family members or friends come visit us without us even knowing it....

You guys can believe/think what you want..But saying something like "Oh your DG is just apart of your SUB C" without having any facts or proof to back it up, just doesnt build your case.. And saying rude comments about me making out with my DG to try to make a point is only gonna make your point/case weaker.. So if you wanna actually try and make a point and proof something to someone, please...do some research...so us what you found...and let the people build their conclusion from there..

In closing, If you go back and look at my replies throughout this tutorial posts you will see i left links for people to look at about SG/DG's so they can get a better understanding of what they are.. So please, read them or go search on your own, you will be suprised at what you find.. Then i'll give you the benefit of the doubt when you post an intelligent comment, instead of just writing jibberish that just has no point...


thanks for your time and thanks for those who stand by me

Spiritofthewolf

----------


## luv2dream

Does anyone know if this would work? I was thinking if I did find my dream guide, could I ask him/her to come and tell me whenever I'm dreaming so I can become lucid more? I'm wondering if dream guides would actually do that, or if they dont talk to us very often.

----------


## Cecilie

If you don't mind me asking, what's a DC (as in what does it stand for).  Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Sornaensis

@Spiritofthewolf WTF? If your DG is your spirit guide then what are DC's?(Dream Characters)

----------


## spiritofthewolf

ok seismosaur, we all know that DC's are just figments of our imagination..you even know that..so there is no point in asking me that question..

Now if you had read my tutorial you would have an understanding on what SG/DG's are... but since you are having a hardtime understanding, i thought i would be helpful and give you a link so you can read up on some Experiences that some people have had, along with some information about SG/DG's

here is a quote from the link im going to show you





> My first dramatic encounter with a dream guide (that I remember) occurred in 1969 in New Orleans. I dreamed of a great "inner sun" that was a being. It's hard to describe the love and intelligence of this being, and how it imparted instructions in meditation to me, but when I woke up, I knew much about the subject. The first thing I did was buy a book of meditation to learn more, and when I returned home, a roommate showed me an ad in the paper: "Meditation at the Temple of Silence." I became a student there for several years.
> 
> In 1971, in the early morning hours, I woke up in an "energy field" (colorless, crackling energy) without any sensation of form, but with no loss of identity. I was like a point in infinity. A dream guide was with me, and he asked: "Why didn't you visit Jeanne yesterday?"
> 
> I performed the mental equivalents of shrugging, wrinkling my nose, and frowning, and replied in a whiny voice: "Well, she just says the same things over and over. She complains, and ... I just didn't feel it would be worthwhile ..."
> 
> Although my guide was totally non-judgmental, I was appalled at the whine in my voice, and at my pettiness. The next day, at the first opportunity, I went to see Jeanne, thinking that maybe I was overlooking something. Sure enough, it wasn't long before I'd made a friend I could talk to about things like dreams.



Now if you took the time to read that, which i hope you did. You can see that his experience with his SG helping him inside his dreams with actual LIFE situations.. Backs up sections of my tutorial where it states that your DREAMGUIDE helps you with LIFE situations..

So seismoaur id advise you to do some research on SG/DG's, and im not saying that in a offensive way, there are just alot of people that go head on in some topics and say whatever they wanna say without doing research and gaining some facts...


Also here is another quote from the site im going to list below.. This lady  states that when she comes in contact with her SG/DG she has a high state of Lucidity, but the State of Lucidity goes down when she tests the Charecter infront of her to see if it is here DG..





> In many dream-guide encounters, I experience a high degree of lucidity-except in "test situations." In these, it seems that low lucidity is almost a necessity; otherwise I wouldn't take the show seriously and reveal my true colors. It's likely that I've failed some of these "tests" and regarded the dream guide as an imaginative dream character.







> Imaginative dream people (whom Seth calls secondary constructions or thought-forms) do some of the things dream guides do; they ask questions, cause trouble, etc. Yet, except for possible "test situations," dream guides stand out because of their unique qualities of lucidity and action, and because of the guidance they provide. They are also different form other out-of-body dream people in their energies and presence, and their inner communications are not like those sent by "real" people



Imaginative Dream People AKA Dream Charecters

here is a link im going to provide you with

http://www.geocities.com/Athens/5484/dec-dg.htm

plz read and gain information  :smiley: 

Have a good day 

Spiritofthewolf

----------


## luv2dream

> If you don't mind me asking, what's a DC (as in what does it stand for). Thanks



DC stands for Dream Character. just a person in your dream

----------


## Torcher

Thanks for the advice. I met my true guide only once that I know of. I look forward to meeting her again. Been a long time  :Sad:

----------


## AbyssNess

I think it's pointless to try and figure out what Dreamguides are, since there's no way to prove it.

----------


## Sornaensis

i think abyss is right...

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> I think it's pointless to try and figure out what Dreamguides are, since there's no way to prove it.




pointless to some yes, but to others it opens a whole new view of dreams and life itself.. It's quite interesting...But i respect your opinion, some arent interested at all, i made the tutorial for those who are...so thanks for all of your posts and hope you all have LD's soon.

thanks 

spiritofthewolf

----------


## BeSomebody

I want to find my dream guide, but I don't LD enough... That's it! I'm eating a huge chunk of cheese tonight and watching Dawn Of The Dead! If that doesn't give me one of my patented ultra vivid walking dead dreams I don't know what will!

----------


## luv2dream

> drink some milk and cookies--you deserve it ...But during your treat of milk and cookies...you stop in the middle of chewing



now I'm hungry!!  ::banana:: :p

----------


## luv2dream

u know how some people can just naturally LD while for others it takes forEVER! (like me!) well could it be the same for finding a dreamguide? It's not THAT hard is it? I really want to ask my dreamguide to come and tell me when I'm dreaming... maybe then I'll have more LDs. (i wish)

----------


## Tranquil Toad

I think any debate on whether or not dream guides (or spirit guides) are real independent entities or just part of your subconscious is completely redundant. You can't just say: "can you prove they're not part of your subconscious?" nor can you say "can you prove they are just part of your subconscious?" because we have no idea. I mean if you think about it, how can you prove people you meet in waking life aren't just a part of your mind? The only thing you can do is accept your own ignorance on the subject. That being said, if this dream guide acts in a beneficial way (be it giving advice that applies to waking life, showing you parts of yourself you weren't aware of, or just plain showering you with a gooey loved up feeling  :smiley:  ) what does it matter? The experience and the outcome are the only things that matter in life, the "why" and "how" are almost never answered. 

I, however, plan on searching for my dream guide. All questions aside, it will be an interesting experience.

----------


## akukei

That was very helpful. I've always wondered how i would know if i found my dreamguide. You've inspired me to search for them!  :smiley:

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Well hot dang I have been having lucid dreams for about 13 years and as such my Lucid Dream count spans a hardy distance. And yet I suppose I have never attempted to find my dream guide >_> I have a new task I suppose that was quite a good post mind you it opened a lot of doors.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

That is a fantastic guide, thankyou so much!

----------


## johnkenjiyoon

i haven't had ny 2nd lucid dream yet..and my first was so fast.didnt have a chance to control it....wow you guys are so lucky..i wanna find my dreamguide too..but i cant right now...ggrrrrrrr........hate this....

----------


## Dizko

Interesting Signature spiritofthewolf, are you a christian?

(this is totally on topic btw)

----------


## Niddiboy

> Interesting Signature spiritofthewolf, are you a christian?
> 
> (this is totally on topic btw)




Lol howz that on topic xD

----------


## Dizko

Lol i noticed his signature.

And i related that to what he was talking about; spirit guides and stuff.

Normally the christian view is that God's spirit is the only good one, and pretty much any other spirits are evil. Therefore looking for spirits in your head may not be such a good idea, but i could be wrong, which is why i was asking the thread starter for there point of view =]

----------


## Xibran123

yea, u tell them spiritofthewolf. shut those people up.

----------


## Oros

wow. that was a long post. first when i saw it i thought "omg, this must have been taking hours" and right then i was in a rush so i saved it in the favorites in the webbrowser. 
believe it or not, but i acctaully read the whole post, i thought it must be something important if someone spend that much time on a post, and it was. i have to find my dream guide. i don't know if you said the "matter of fact" they do exist just to make me believe in them, but i guess i have to if i want to met him/her.

when you met anna the second time, don't you think that coincident that it was just her and there for your subconscious recognize her and said that she tried to contact you a halv year ago. well, it sounds awsome anyway  ::D: .

you said the DG probably ain't a half human half dragon thing. can it be a 100% animal that can talk or something like that? that would be awsome  ::D: .

this is going to take some time, cuz i don't get lucid that often, but i got to be observant when LDing now.
Thx for taking time to make this long and awsome post to  :smiley:

----------


## psyched 4 life

I find it much easier to accept that your Dreamguide is part of your subconscious, and not an entirely seperate entity.  And that can explain why it knows more about yourself than you do, because its your SUBconscious. But having no experiences with DGs this is just my own personal theory.

----------


## phonix

> pointless to some yes, but to others it opens a whole new view of dreams and life itself.. It's quite interesting...But i respect your opinion, some arent interested at all, i made the tutorial for those who are...so thanks for all of your posts and hope you all have LD's soon.
> 
> thanks 
> 
> spiritofthewolf



I for one am interested in your work. Thank you very much for this! The informaton is invaluable to me.

----------


## Frishert

Please, I beg you, if someone knows why the hell people in this topic were trying to *prove* something, while we're talking about *dreams*, please pm me as soon as possible to tell me, because I don't see the use of it ::sleeping:: 

Putting that aside, I do believe in DGs as manifestations of your subconsious.
Billy_Bob, you asked if someone even read your post, I did  :wink2:  I think you're right.

And Spiritofthewolf, I respect how much time you put in this, man. Must've been a sh*tload of work. I have yet to LD, but when I do, I will most certainly give it a go. Not sure if I go with the guardian angel idea though. Anyway, respect.

-Stenny

----------


## spiritofthewolf

whats crazy is this thread has lasted over a year.....whoa....that is crazy for me lol

----------


## Tara

Great post! Very helpful and you have put a lot of thought into it.
Personally, I believe that our DG is simply our unconscious/subconscious put into a physical form in our dreams. We are unable to consciously interact with our unconscious/subconscious in the waking life. I believe that our dreams are the key to understanding ourselves better by having direct contact with our unconscious/subconscious.
I have yet to meet my DG (or so I think) and I still have trouble with obtaining lucidity, but I'm sure I'll meet them one day.  :smiley:

----------


## KitsumiChan

Wow, thanks! This seems helpful. Going to try this tonight if I have an LD.  ::content:: 

Btw, when you say to respect your DG, what if you're having a *non-lucid dream* and end up dissing/hurting/pissing them off in someway?

----------


## ~Erin~

> whats crazy is this thread has lasted over a year.....whoa....that is crazy for me lol



I've been doing some promoting..since your tutorial helped me out so much :wink2:

----------


## ray

lol. i never knew what a DG was 'til i read this.....i will now find him,her,it and tell you when i find it!!!thanks for the help!

----------


## ray

OH!OH! I found him!His name is Cornelius.I tried the thing where you go up to the door and open it and your dream guide will be on the other side,it didn't work and worked at the same time......I became lucid a couple nights ago and i decided to try to find my DG so i make a hallway with a door at the end.As i was walking toward the door to open it someone called my name from behind me.I turn around and there is this guy standing there.I am thinking oh well that was unexpected and ask him if he is my dream guide.He says yes and tells me his name.i then ask him a bunch of questions(they are getting fuzzy because this was a couple days ago...)and he answers and it all makes sense to me.I then remember this thread and ask if he can change into different things.He replies he will be whatever i need.So i attempt to change him into a dragon but he says he will be what i Need. ::roll:: .Oh a question are dream guides always the opposite sex?right....well thanks for helping me find him!!!!!!! ::D:

----------


## Sleepy_Jim

This was an interesting post, and it caught my attention when I started reading because, when I was a kid I used to have nightmares about the wind.

But it wasn't the wind as an element but more of an entity. The wind was a being that would constantly haunt me or try to kill me. 

Well anyways I had this one dream where the wind was strangling me with my curtains (this post is sounding so ridiculous right now), anyways I called to my mom and she comes out with this annoyed look on her face and says 'You two should stop fighting and be friends'. 

And that was it, we just agreed to suddenly be friends, but it didn't end there. Every dream I had after that if I ever got into trouble, like a nightmare, I could call on the wind and it would come and battle away any monsters or bad things that were attacking me in my dreams.

Eventually I grew out of those dreams, but that transition was so amazing and random, I just have no idea why it happend. I'm wondering if maybe the wind was my dream guide. It was a lot like my protector, I used to have A LOT of nightmares, so much so that I would never lie on my sides when I went to bed for fear of dreaming.

Anyways when the wind became my friend in my dreams, the nightmares eventually stopped happening, and since then I've only had a nightmare once in a while. Can anyone explan this?

----------


## ray

maybe it was because you knew you would be protected by the wind ,so you felt safe in your dreams and you stopped imagining bad things, thus you stopped the nightmares?

----------


## Sleepy_Jim

True, but wouldn't it be interesting and somewhat of a break through if we could convince children who are burdened with restless sleeps due to nightmares and night terrors, that if they simple find the main instigator in their dream and befriend it, it would end their nightmares.

I'd love to see a study done on this to see if children are actually able to attain enough lucidity by writing their nightmares down and identifying the main culprit in each dream. Then recognize that culprit to attain lucidity and befriend it. Therefore ending nightmares for them by relying on this dream hero of sorts.

----------


## ray

lol.that reminds me of a nightmare i had recently.....my brother was trying to kill me and succeded but i didn't (and did die) and we were all happy and joking afterwards it was odd.....

----------


## Roald

Found mine ^_^ found him before I even read this thread lol.

Funny old guy, kinda overweight with a red nose last time I saw him. Kinda like he has a cold lol. Grotty old clothes too like he works in a coal mine or something  :tongue2:  Always talks in riddles lol, havent seen him for years though and I guess I wasnt ready back then. Only reason I know it was him was because he kept coming back and he was the only eliment in the dream to change each time. Id go through the exact same dream during the night and right at the end just before my dad will wake me up Id find him, sitting on a fence post lol. He would always get up and run a couple steps before I would get woken up but once or twice near the end of my reoccuring dream cycle I caught him! "Who are you" I said, "There are many who are (just) like me" he'd say lol. Really helpful DG he is  :tongue2:  Cant remember if he said "just like me" or "like me" but same message basically  :tongue2:  word for word other than that!

----------


## Tara

A few nights ago I was searching for my dream guide and I used the technique where you say they'll be behind you when you turn around. A sort of homeless-looking guy showed up and I asked him if he was my dream guide. He said yes, but I was skeptical so I asked him again and he laughed and said no and was acting very strange. Then he left.
Last night I tried again and a young boy around my age appeared with a big, deformed grin. He wouldn't answer any questions and acted as if I didn't exist. I took his phone and walked away.

So my search for my dream guide is turning out to be somewhat comical.  :smiley:

----------


## Afterglow

Thanks for the great thread! I was unsure if i had found my dreamguide, but now i am almost certain that it is. Mine is in the form of my best friend, who often helps me out in real life. He's helped me in 2/3 of my lucids.

----------


## Writermind

*subscribe*

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Hey I just wanted to thank you guys for all your post. I would have never of imagined my tutorial would have helped so many people!  It is awesome, and i am glad i could help you guys and gals out!

I am extending in offer to everyone who has read my tutorial or who will after you read this... If you have any questions about Dreams/ DG's or anything dream related.. Feel Free to send me a PM.. I will answer your questions to the best of my ability!

That is a good deal! also, its just fun to get to know people around here!

So hope you all find your DG's!!!

Keep up the good work!

DJ

----------


## Thunderbox

Hi!

I came across this post and was blown away.  I have been practicing LD for the last month or so, and successfully has 4 LD's.  Granted not much came of them, but practice takes perfect!

When i reading this post, at first i just thought it was weird and couldnt happen, then remembered two things, if i can LD, then clearly a dreamguide exists.

Then it dawned on me, I have met my dream guide but did not realise it at the time.  At the top it mentions DG's will look directly at you (into your eyes)

I was in a bar, on a raise platform, and i became only half lucid (i knew it was a dream but couldnt control it, (like i said only been doing this for a month or so))  and a group of people walked passed me, and one of them grabbed me, turned me round, held my arm, looked directly at me and said "come with me", and i stupidly said no I cant and awoke almost instantly, to have a strange sensation all over my body.  Could this have been my dreamguide finally making basic contact, now that I am LDing by 'choice'?

And thinking about it more, when I was younger (before i knew of lucid dreaming and DG's)  in the dreams and nightmares I had, occasionally their would be this one person who would look directly at me.....could this have also been my dream guide just watching me?

----------


## Maeni

That's interesting, that you have met your DG before having heard of it.
That's sort of evidence that the Dream Guide actually exists no matter what.

And yeah "if i can LD, then clearly a dreamguide exists." That's right, anything can be done in an LD. It's not a question of "Does DG's exist", it is a question of "Is DG's just part of your dream, or is it actually a self-aware, conscious actually living creature?" 

But if it were to be the first, I would think that you would only meet it after having heard of it. Which is why I find it very interesting, your post.

By the way; I believe the DG is part of your dream, and it will be as realistic as you believe it is. Heck, I even believe that every DC in your dreams could be just as smart as DG's, if you just believed it. (And payed attention to it.)

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Thunderbox that is a great experience, thank you for sharing that with us! 

to answer some of your questions, It may have been your DG coming into contact with you. 1 question I have for you is you had said something about having a feeling overcome your body after waking up? Did this happen to you or were you referring back to my experience. And if it did happen to you, what did it feel like?

Another experience I had shared in my tutorial which is still mind blowing to me is when i literally first met my DG she said she had tried contacting me Last Fall....

After the dream had ended I looked in some of my old Dream Journals I had and there was a dream a year prior that had taken place in the fall..

The dream had started off with me riding a bike down a sidewalk and I saw this lady and a bunch of guy's surrounded her and they were hitting on her (verbally) .. I ended up getting off the bike and walking over there and breaking the whole thing up..

The girl in the dream walked away with me.. Now imagine walking down a sidewalk backwards while the person infront of you was walking normally.. so you 2 would be face to face basically..

That was the way her and I were walking.. when we got down the sidewalk a bit she leaned into my ear and clear as a human voice whispered "I already know who you are, I just dont want anyone to know, that I know you...."

I mean just such a crazy experience.. I woke up later from the dream with feeling of like energy pulsating up and down my body.. From head to toe..I could tell where the energy was as it moved up and down my body and the hair on my body would stand up on end as it was almost like "Tracing" my body or almost scanning it.. That happened everytime she was in my dreams... I didnt have  an experience like that in any dreams before in my whole life, and have not since.. Like i said it was only in the dreams where my DG Anna was in...

Just thought I would share that experience again!

Sweet Dreamz

DJ  (spiritofthewolf)

----------


## Schmaven

I woke up this morning but didn't feel like actually getting out of bed, so I rolled over and fell back asleep.  I was dreaming that I was in a room, and somehow I remembered that I just rolled over so I knew I was dreaming.  So I said "where is my dream guide?" and suddenly a girl appeared in a doorway and I got a strange feeling that she was my dream guide.  I didn't ask her if she was though.  And some of her advice was really odd.  I asked if there was anything she was trying to tell me, and she told me to "go to userve.net and play level 11 with the machine guns and just look at the scenery." I was like "ok" it sort of made sense at the time.  But I got good advice on which job I should go for out of all the ones I had applied to.  So I'm not 100% sure it was my real dream guide.  I might find out tonight because she told me "I'll see you after the next day" and then had me wake up.  I have to remember to ask if she's my dream guide, that would've been key.

----------


## Happiness is a Warm Gun

This is such an interesting discussion, I really enjoy reading the thoughts from everyone who has contributed.

On the one side, there's the perspective that your dream guide is a manifestation of your subconscious, which knows more about you than you know yourself. 

On the other side, there's the perspective that you're in complete control of your dreams, so believing in a dream guide is simply tricking yourself by limiting your own dream-capabilities.

It basically comes down to the standard theological discussion of "Can God microwave a burrito so hot that even he cannot eat it?" except ours is 
"Can we create a dream-being so wise that even we cannot match it?"

I think the deciding factor is whether or not you've got full lucidity or not, and conclude that a dream character is a useful tool for achieving full lucidity, but it might be best to attempt to merge with them instead of letting them remain a separate entity, if you're working towards full lucidity.

----------


## Schmaven

I don't think it's tricking yourself by limiting your dream capabilities.  I'd go with the first perspective you mentioned, that your dream guide is a manifestation of your subconscious.  I believe that your subconscious does indeed know more about you than yourself, and by summoning it in the form of a dream guide, you are able to find out a lot about yourself by means of simply asking.

----------


## Happiness is a Warm Gun

> I don't think it's tricking yourself by limiting your dream capabilities.  I'd go with the first perspective you mentioned, that your dream guide is a manifestation of your subconscious.  I believe that your subconscious does indeed know more about you than yourself, and by summoning it in the form of a dream guide, you are able to find out a lot about yourself by means of simply asking.



I suppose it also depends on whether or not your definition of full lucidity involves the ability to easily access your subconscious. If you can't access it at all in dreams, then it might improve your ability to meet a dream guide. If you can access it whenever you want, the dream guide's just another dream character.

----------


## ray

the way i see it people are just scared of some parts of themselves or nervous or anxious about what they truly believe because they don't want to take a side. that would mean they now have a responsibility to what they believe in and they now must protect their beliefs. if they just simply ignore themselves or lie to themselves they have less responsibility to themselves and their beliefs, therefore they feel they don't have to do anything or protest anything because they have no beliefs.this i believe is the main problem with society today people are too afraid to face themselves and their beliefs to actually do something.sorry i rambled..... :Oops: anyways the point is about dream guides is that they are a way in dreams for people to face themselves and learn about themselves,about what they truly want and need, in a safe environment where they wont be judged by others so they learn the truth about themselves.people can ask dream guides anything about themselves and get a true answer because they don't feel limited or pressured by society in the dream world.

----------


## Schmaven

I think one of the reasons manifesting your subconscious as a dream guide is helpful, is that you're asleep and can focus more on your thoughts, as dreaming is just your thoughts.  I can only think of 6 questions if I meet mine again  ::?:   Most of which are just me being indecisive

----------


## orofein

thanks for this... I've been wondering about my dream guide and how I can meet one. I've thought about just asking a random dream character to become my dream guide.

----------


## Eric

Oh my god. This is the most amazing thing that I have ever read in my life. I had no idea what a dream guide was. Thanks you so much for writing this!

----------


## jstrachan100

This is the best thread I've read so far on dream views! I think lucid dreaming is just a first step. I think finding you're dream guide is only a second step to something even bigger. I've had plenty of lucid dreams (about 3-4 a month for the last couple of years), and it never dawned on me to find a dream guide. I will re-post after I make contact. Thanks again Spiritofthewolf!!

----------


## Swordz

This is amazing... I don't think dreamguides are "special DCs" but i never saw my dreamguide, so i can't give my opinion  ::D:

----------


## Tushix

Has anyone ever asked their dreamguide for a memory? Like: Can you elp me remember my 2nd birthday?" or something?

----------


## Maria92

Mario walks in, all cool-like. BAM! Mario runs into giant wall of text.

This is an awesome thread, though. Once I get a bit better at lucid dreaming, I'll definitely start looking for my dream guide. Ooh, I hope it's Albert Einstein...I really like his work. Him, or Carl Sagan, or Stephen Hawking...all good. Heck, I would settle for Carl Hiaasen.

----------


## sol

This thread has really captured my imagination, its kind of comforting to think there could be a separate mystical entity out there who is there to help you.

I'm not too sure whether to believe a DG is a separate entity or a part of your subconscious.  I definitely believe in spirit guides.  This is because I went to a clairvoyant once and found her extremely credible, I was blown away by what she could tell me about myself and the accuracy of her predictions (they came true).  This clairvoyant told me we all had spirit guides, so I am willing to believe someone credible like this.

As for whether the spirit guides manifest themselves in dreams?  I dunno.  I think its possible that we interract with them on a subconscious level and therefore we could see them in our dreams as a DG.

I'm not too sure either way but I loved reading your thread Spiritofthewolf, thankyou.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

Wow that's a really thought out post man!!!
I wanna find my Dream Guide too!
In my waking life I currently don't have anyone I can really tell EVERYTHING to that's bothering me (I do have a lot of friends though, but they won't listen to me in that way...you know... which I cannot express.)
But if there's someone understanding in the Dream World I can ask for guidance, I'm gonna do it!
And whoever he/she may be I'm going to respect him/her and ask a lot of personal questions I am stuck with! Maybe have some non-sexual fun with him/her too!

Best - DG - post - ever - dude -

Cheers,

Will.

----------


## ebullere

Something that I've found about lucid dreaming is that a task is only as difficult as you assume it will be. Your only limitation is yourself. Since I assumed I would see my Dream Guide soon, I met her within my first night of lucid dreaming, in my second lucid dream. I was about to wake up so I summoned a Guide, and she appeared. Easy as that. But if you assume that finding your Dream Guide will be an arduous task, then it will be.

I don't believe that everyone has a Dream Guide, or that they exist, sentient and separate from us, on some other magical plain of existence. I think a Dream Guide is just an extension of your subconscious, like everything else in dreams. Your brain makes it for you, and when you ascribe significance to it (with the title Dream Guide) it becomes a more permanent fixture there.

----------


## Pieman

I read about this and thought it sounded good so i tried out asking someone in one of my dreams if they were my dream guide and they just said yes instantly, i thought it was harder to find them so i asked is that a yes i am or just a yes, and they replied yes i am. 

After a small chat i tried to alter the person who was claiming to be my dream guide and they stopped me and said ''they wont like it when i use my powers'', the person said a name of some company like it was the matrix. It was a funny thing to say but when i remember what they said it makes me think alot about it, why would a normal dream character not like to be altered into something else, they dont even have personality.

Then we spoke for 5-10 minutes in my dream and the weirdest part happened, i started to fade out because iv never been able to stay in my LD's for that long and when i couldnt see anything i hear them saying take one step back so i did and i had full control again  ::shock:: 

The end came when i followed them through a door and i woke up...i dont know what to make of it. It seems to point towards being my dreamguide so i think ill have to try and summon them again tonight because i forgot to ask for their name.


*I have one question about dreamguides though which goes onto the question i really want to know:*
-Do they have enough personality to be angry with you?

-Would they be angry if you told people their name and what they looked like?

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I read about this and thought it sounded good so i tried out asking someone in one of my dreams if they were my dream guide and they just said yes instantly, i thought it was harder to find them so i asked is that a yes i am or just a yes, and they replied yes i am. 
> 
> After a small chat i tried to alter the person who was claiming to be my dream guide and they stopped me and said ''they wont like it when i use my powers'', the person said a name of some company like it was the matrix. It was a funny thing to say but when i remember what they said it makes me think alot about it, why would a normal dream character not like to be altered into something else, they dont even have personality.
> 
> Then we spoke for 5-10 minutes in my dream and the weirdest part happened, i started to fade out because iv never been able to stay in my LD's for that long and when i couldnt see anything i hear them saying take one step back so i did and i had full control again 
> 
> The end came when i followed them through a door and i woke up...i dont know what to make of it. It seems to point towards being my dreamguide so i think ill have to try and summon them again tonight because i forgot to ask for their name.
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. That is an amazing dream! 

To answer your questions, a dream guide is a spirit entity, but I doubt it would ever get mad at you. And they would have no reason to be angry about that.

My dream guide's name is Zaphor. He is a red gargoyle, but can appear as a red dragon, or a mecha-dragon, though that's rare.  He appears in a mirror in a meditation room I created in dreams.

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

> but I doubt it would ever get mad at you.



If I'm right about who my dream guide is, She HAS gotten mad at me. She refused to talk to me, and I had to go running after her.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> If I'm right about who my dream guide is, She HAS gotten mad at me. She refused to talk to me, and I had to go running after her.



Really? Is it in your DJ?

----------


## Fabio-the-dreamer

Yeah, But the first half of my DJ is poorly written.

----------


## Darkborne

I would like to say, first off, that I'm really grateful that you posted this. 

I've been struggling with a problem since I decided to become lucid: What do I do once I gain mastery? Now I have a quest, a little project to set my mind on. 

I'm going to find my DreamGuide. I don't care how long it takes, or if it will speak to me. (Rather if it could or not). 

Thank you for helping me find something to accomplish.

----------


## Lucidness

I dont understand how someone can just appear in your dream and tell you stuff without you imagining it in the first place. Someone please tell me more.

----------


## Darkborne

> I dont understand how someone can just appear in your dream and tell you stuff without you imagining it in the first place. Someone please tell me more.



You need to read the post again. A Dream Guide (if i'm not misreading this) is a part of you. No one knows where they come from, how they are made, or anything else like that.

think of them like Dream Characters, but not mindless. Where Dream Characters are stupid, Guides are intelligent. Where DCs are nonsensical, DGs are clear and concise. They know about you because in a way, they are a part of you, and at the same time, seperate from you.

Dream Guides are special.

That's how I understand it.

----------


## Lucidness

Interesting but i still havent got the full grasp of it.

----------


## Darkborne

Truth is, I don't think you can be TOLD what a Dream Guide is. I think it's something you won't fully understand unless you find them. 

Don't worry...

----------


## Xedan

Hey, great tutorial. REALLY insightful. I'm now more determined than ever to find my dream guide. In fact (assuming I'm still in my rem cycle as I woke up pretty late) I'm about to take a nap and try to LD, since naps always give the most control in my experiences.

----------


## Xedan

no, didn't find it in the nap I don't think. cant remember much of the dream because when I woke up I was greeted by bright lights. Still, I'll try for real tonight assuming I can get to bed with all this sleep I've had.

----------


## beachgirl

very inspiring post. seems i've met more than one character who has been extremely helpful to me. i guess i'll have to ask next time. either that, or perhaps i have mulitiple dream guides, or one who shapeshifts.

thanks,
beachgirl

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I dont understand how someone can just appear in your dream and tell you stuff without you imagining it in the first place. Someone please tell me more.



It's because your dream guide is a separate entity. When I first met my dream guide, I thought he was a manifestation of my subconscious, until he started telling me things I didn't know.

----------


## EW09

That was an awesome guide! Thanks a lot for posting this I'm sure it will help a lot of other dreamers out, it sure did for me!

----------


## Xedan

> It's because your dream guide is a separate entity. When I first met my dream guide, I thought he was a manifestation of my subconscious, until he started telling me things I didn't know.



Well do you mean things you don't know or things you couldn't possibly know? If it's the latter try asking it for winning lottery numbers  ::lol::

----------


## zeldafreak

first off I have never seen or looked for my DG. But it is my theroy that your DG is actualy either your guardian angel or your subconsious.

----------


## forever_waiting

I think i found my dreamguide a couple nights ago :O
Her name was Natalie, and she appeared in this fog, and  i could only make out her black hair and her red dress, and when she disapeared this creepy voice appeared in my head, i think it was hers. 
It was about things to come, and about my future.
Could anything she say come true?

----------


## Darkborne

> I think i found my dreamguide a couple nights ago :O
> Her name was Natalie, and she appeared in this fog, and  i could only make out her black hair and her red dress, and when she disapeared this creepy voice appeared in my head, i think it was hers. 
> It was about things to come, and about my future.
> Could anything she say come true?



Well, No one knows the full extent of a Dream Guide's ability or knowledge. For all we know, it could be true.

----------


## forever_waiting

Thanks  :smiley: 
I hope its true  ::D:

----------


## conisag

Im worried after meeting my dream guide i wont be able to just have fun in my dreams any more, such as killing people because in MY opinion killing DC is harmless fun and something that shouldn't be taken too seriously at all, im worried my Dream guide would see it differently thus putting a stop to my complete freedom to do as i please in my own dreams..which is why i LD at all the complete freedom to do exactly what i please.

----------


## conisag

> Thanks 
> I hope its true



Well, why would she lie? i dont ever remember reading anything about dream guides lieing, but i do remember reading about them telling the truth.

----------


## forever_waiting

> Well, why would she lie? i dont ever remember reading anything about dream guides lieing, but i do remember reading about them telling the truth.




Some of the stuff she said did seem a little hard to believe, as much as i want to believe it

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> Some of the stuff she said did seem a little hard to believe, as much as i want to believe it



Would it be to impolite to ask what it was.

Am just very interested in what Dreamguides say. I want to meet mine but I don't think I'm ready. lol

----------


## NoddyMaye

*i love this post, well untill the negativity rolled in. Im having problems finding my DG. the first one that "claimed" to be my DG. had a very false dark feel about them, i was very uneasy around them in my dream and i just knew that they werent really my DG. the second time, wasnt so bad. but i knew it wasnt my DG... the last time i was lucid i was asking around for my DG.

 every one i asked. was shutting me out. blocking door ways and walk ways, and kept saying things like your DG isnt here, you wont find you DG and. it was like a whole dream town of people were all in on this little sick game. i dont really understand...... but then again, who really understands dreams. this was such a horrible dream though. left me in my dream feeling so empty and weird i had to wake myself up.. does anyone have any thoughts on this*

----------


## Awakening

> *i love this post, well untill the negativity rolled in. Im having problems finding my DG. the first one that "claimed" to be my DG. had a very false dark feel about them, i was very uneasy around them in my dream and i just knew that they werent really my DG. the second time, wasnt so bad. but i knew it wasnt my DG... the last time i was lucid i was asking around for my DG.
> 
>  every one i asked. was shutting me out. blocking door ways and walk ways, and kept saying things like your DG isnt here, you wont find you DG and. it was like a whole dream town of people were all in on this little sick game. i dont really understand...... but then again, who really understands dreams. this was such a horrible dream though. left me in my dream feeling so empty and weird i had to wake myself up.. does anyone have any thoughts on this*



From what I've read from the topic, negative feelings just makes sure you won't meet your DG while you feel it.

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> *i love this post, well untill the negativity rolled in. Im having problems finding my DG. the first one that "claimed" to be my DG. had a very false dark feel about them, i was very uneasy around them in my dream and i just knew that they werent really my DG. the second time, wasnt so bad. but i knew it wasnt my DG... the last time i was lucid i was asking around for my DG.
> 
>  every one i asked. was shutting me out. blocking door ways and walk ways, and kept saying things like your DG isnt here, you wont find you DG and. it was like a whole dream town of people were all in on this little sick game. i dont really understand...... but then again, who really understands dreams. this was such a horrible dream though. left me in my dream feeling so empty and weird i had to wake myself up.. does anyone have any thoughts on this*



That I actually sound cool... It's so mysterious when things like this happen. Maybe your not ready to find you DG. I personally do not think I'm ready. Ask yourself the question. If you feel like you are ready then keep going and take it as a interesting journey. When you'll find your DG it will mean so much more to you. Things always mean more when they are harder to find. Imagine you had found your DG the first time, it be juste like "Oh, that was easy!" but if like what's happening to you now, every DC is trying to stop you from finding your DG, and then you find him/her, you'll feel very proud that you defeated all your DCs and achieved something so hard. It will give you a very good feeling, well, I think.  :tongue2:

----------


## NoddyMaye

thanks, thats a good way of looking at it. i just didnt realise my DC's would be so uncooperative lol. i guess when im finally lucid again ill try aggain.. maybe this time ill be mean to them back haha

----------


## SleepyCookieDough

> thanks, thats a good way of looking at it. i just didnt realise my DC's would be so uncooperative lol. i guess when im finally lucid again ill try aggain.. maybe this time ill be mean to them back haha



Haha! 

But, since your DCs are so weird and negative, maybe, if you attack them they will start attacking you, which is not necessarily bad but it might make it harder for you to find your DG or to simply stay lucid... I don't know, it might even find it good that they fight back 'cause they probably will... I think.  :tongue2:

----------


## Fitz

Hmm I never realized interactions with dream characters were such an important part of lucid dreaming - and such a complex phenomenon, too. The thing is I hardly ever meet anyone in my dreams. It's actually weird! When I'm non-lucid, there's lots of people, with whom I interact in various ways - from friendly conversations to arguments - but when I notice a dream sign and go lucid, POOF! all people are gone! And when they do appear, it's such a distressing factor that it causes me to wake up. Or they try to distract me and I end up non-lucid again.

BUT...

...the original poster's story made me think I might've met my dream guide before... Just when I began trying to get lucid in my dreams, a bit over a year ago, in November. In one of the first dreams I wrote down (non-lucid), I hung out with this cute, dark haired girl, who reminded me of a friend from highschool. We were in this white room - and suddenly, I felt I had to leave. I headed for the door, walked through it and as I was closing the door behind me, I promissed her I'd be back for her. And then I woke up. I never had a dream about her again. And... I always felt strangely guilty, as if I disappointed her. Weird feeling.

So I'm wondering...

...could this sort of attachment be purely incidental? Or was that an encounter with my dream guide, who didn't reveal herself to me back then because she knew I wasn't ready. Which in fact I wasn't, because I was barely beginning my adventure with LD's. Hmm... I know where the place I left her in my dream is, it's somewhere downtown - a place where I go lucid in my dreams A LOT. I think I know the exact building. So I do wonder... if I went there and called out for her, would she come out? Or if it WAS her at all.

Either way, an intriguing topic... Adding a whole new dimension to LD, for sure.

----------


## spiritofthewolf

Wow! Thank you everyone for taking the time to read my tutorials.. I never knew it would have this big of a positive effect on people... I've been thinking about revising this tutorial because so many people have read it, and update it with more information..

Anyways, thanks again for reading... My PM box is always open for questions, so feel free to ask!

----------


## Phrisco

> Wow! Thank you everyone for taking the time to read my tutorials.. I never knew it would have this big of a positive effect on people... I've been thinking about revising this tutorial because so many people have read it, and update it with more information..
> 
> Anyways, thanks again for reading... My PM box is always open for questions, so feel free to ask!



It would be good if you could revise it due to the tutorial's age. I would certainly re-read it like I have been with the current one. It would be greatly appreciated.  :tongue2:

----------


## Siri

This is a really nice thread - it's such a neat idea to have a dream guide  :smiley:  In fact, I liked the idea so much that I decided to look for my own dream guide in my next lucid.

Well, I really remembered to do this  ::banana::  In my last dream, after becoming lucid, I asked every DC I met, if he/ she was my dream guide. However, they were all really annoyed and looked at me as if I'd just asked the most stupid question in the world  :Sad:  Oh well, I'll keep on trying.

----------


## DreamSky

> *i love this post, well untill the negativity rolled in. Im having problems finding my DG. the first one that "claimed" to be my DG. had a very false dark feel about them, i was very uneasy around them in my dream and i just knew that they werent really my DG. the second time, wasnt so bad. but i knew it wasnt my DG... the last time i was lucid i was asking around for my DG.
> 
>  every one i asked. was shutting me out. blocking door ways and walk ways, and kept saying things like your DG isnt here, you wont find you DG and. it was like a whole dream town of people were all in on this little sick game. i dont really understand...... but then again, who really understands dreams. this was such a horrible dream though. left me in my dream feeling so empty and weird i had to wake myself up.. does anyone have any thoughts on this*




hi noddymaye,
  I'm a pretty frequent lucid dreamer and I've had lucid dreams where characters tell me the same thing and they make me feel uncomfortable. Some even chase after me. I usually ask any negative characters if they have a gift for me. Sometimes they have nothing and then just walk away. Others have some pretty amazing and surprising gifts to offer. Hope this helps so you can continue on to finding your guide. 

Oh yea, and i'm a big fan of looking up at the sky in a lucid dream. If you haven't tried it, it's very breathtaking ; )

----------


## I_C_U

TY spiritofthewolf for this awsome tutorial ... I'm yet on my quest on finding my DG. Although i had some dreams while ago of a girl looking at me straight in the eyes, she also apeared in about 2 of my LDs. She always wants my attention by waving at me or anything. Meh ... I'm gonna ask her tonight ( ofcourse ) if she is really my DG.

----------


## defygravity

what a wonderful post, I'll be coming back to this later, when I'm ready to meet my dream guide, which is hopefully soooon!!!

----------


## Darkmatters

Very interesting thread! 

I haven't met my DG (or been lucid much aside form a few random low level LDs)... but I absolutely believe the subconscious knows more about us than we do about ourselves. The conscious mind likes to fool itself... think about this -- don;t you sometimes know more about a friend than he does about himself? We tend to lie to ourselves about things we don't want to believe.... bad traits etc. 

The subconscious isn't self-deceiving like the conscious mind is. That's why so frequently dreams can tell us important things about ourselves... point out blocks we need to deal with. 

So it seems quite likely to me that characters in a dream could tell you things about yourself you 'don't know' (or refuse to acknowledge consciously). It also seems likely to me that wisdom could come from any character in a dream, or from no character at all... just situations or feelings and intuitions you get in a dream. But by the same token, I can see having a certain character that might represent wisdom.

Ok, I'm out of my element now... like I said, I have yet to find my DG.

----------


## changed

Is a dreamguide your subconsious, that would explain why it knows you so well?  Like ur dream guide is apart of you so it goes through everything with you so it is you?  But it contacts you through dreams.  Maybe that would explain why we don't know are subconsious that well.  Because it is seperate but the same?  But I don't know much about the subject so I can't really state much.  Thank you for the topic it is very fascinating so I will look into it.  Maybe I will find my DG and ask it these questions.

----------


## changed

OMG!  I just remembered something from when i was little I had this dream and in this dream i made a friend. my friend was an alien maybe it changed its form into an alien so it was appealing to me since i was little.  Any way i felt an emotional attachment to this alien.  I came up with this thing called a dream friend kinda like an imagnery friend but he felt so real.  So I talked to him all the time.  So he has contacted me before.  This is so overwheling remembering this I need to contact my dream guide again.  Until this day i just thought this was just a silly thing i did when i was a kid.  This is now my mission to contact my dream guide again.  Thank you for posting this and stirring old memmories ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## dollarway64

I haven't seen my DG in about two years now. If you read LD #3 in my DJ, you will know why. spiritofthewolf, do you have any advice to help me find my DG again?

----------


## MatrixMaster92

It would be the sweetest thing ever if every night my dream guide would come and tip me off that i'm dreaming. It would be even sweeter my dream guide was a beautiful woman! Maybe i'll find them soon.

----------


## Twopaws

I was searching the web to find a way to summon a spirit fox or a kitsune when i found your post

Your post has really got me thinking about dream guides.

Since i was a kid and up to now (im 23) i had 3 LDs that really stood out to me it always had the same girl in them.

In the first she was running away from me but in that "follow me way" then in the second i actually talked to her but couldn't see her face and in the third one she was lying in bed next to me as if we were lover  :Oops: 

Could she be my DG?

----------


## Maeni

Definitely, I think you should just assume that she is, and then try to pursue her, or just wait and see when you'll see her again :3

I find it really cool how this thread just keeps coming back :p

----------


## Ramspirit

Well In my own experience trying to find my DG all I have got is a NO for an answer even when I'm trying really hard to find it, so IDK if it's a magical being that knows everything about you but I do know that he/she/it exists, how do I know? because of the way my DC's answer to that question, they kind of take it seriously so I do (:

----------


## Twopaws

This might be a bit soon but i tried it this morning.

I tend to have a Lucid dream almost every morning but i tend to try and play god in them so i usually leave the dream alone and let it play out on its own but this time i asked "Do i have a dream guide?" and as i was turning around i heard a yes and saw the girl she looked different but the moment i saw her it was as if a bolt of electricity shot through me.

After that i remember sitting at a table outside the restaurant i work and had a piece of paper with nonsense on it except for the last 3 lines but i cant remember what they were  :Sad: 

I fell asleep again and when i woke up again it was all kinda vague now im not sure if it happened or my mind made it up.

I posted as much as i can remember and im asking those of you who can talk to their DGs was it real or just a dream?

----------


## Max ツ

Are DGs real? Good question. Are dreams real? Is this life real?

Back to topic, yes, DGs are very real. I have yet to discover whether they are spiritual entities on the astral plane (no idea about THAT), or reoccuring DCs with their own chains of thoughts or actions. I would either put them down as reoccuring DCs or manifestations of your personality (or subconscious, can't be sure :S) in a dream. There is no difference between DGs, except the feel a lot different. You just feel so familiar, so 'in tune' with them. Like you do with a childhood friend or a lover. You just feel so HAPPY. In short, DGs produce a wholly different type of feeling compared to regular DCs, and did I mention they have their own minds and power to make decisions? Tell a DC, 'Bring me a soda!', and you get a soda. Tell my DG that and you get a kick. ^_^

----------


## Fitz

In my experience, a lot seems to depend on whether deep inside you believe you can get to your DG or not. If all you get from DC's is a "No" when you ask them for help, it might be nothing more than the subconscious (or conscious) fear of failure. Me, I made numerous attempts - asking DC's, yelling at the sky, talking to myself, trying to find my DG in my cellphone's address book. All to no avail. Then I remembered one dream I had, in which I was leaving an apartment, in which I spent a while talking to a girl. She seemed sad about me leaving, so I promised her I'd be back. And somehow, even when I woke up, it made sense to me that I have to go back and find her. Even though most dreams - no matter how crazy, vivid and captivating - eventually lose importance, this one got me thinking. So now in my LD's I'm trying to get back to that place - which is an actual place, a building in my hometown. A bunch of times I almost made it. One time, I went there by bike and was not more than 200 meters away from the place when I woke up. The other time, I was even closer, but on foot. But then I saw my grandma, so I asked her about my DG, and she pointed me down the street I was walking, at the end of which the said building is located. So I think I might be on to something here. And maybe that belief is what it's all about. Maybe if I *believe* I can meet her there, she'll step forward and meet me halfway?

----------


## ElizaLS

I'm not sure who my DG is yet, but there are two people I have met in my dreams who could be them... I kinda forgot to ask if they were...  ::roll::

----------


## Max ツ

> In my experience, a lot seems to depend on whether deep inside you believe you can get to your DG or not. If all you get from DC's is a "No" when you ask them for help, it might be nothing more than the subconscious (or conscious) fear of failure. Me, I made numerous attempts - asking DC's, yelling at the sky, talking to myself, trying to find my DG in my cellphone's address book. All to no avail. Then I remembered one dream I had, in which I was leaving an apartment, in which I spent a while talking to a girl. She seemed sad about me leaving, so I promised her I'd be back. And somehow, even when I woke up, it made sense to me that I have to go back and find her. Even though most dreams - no matter how crazy, vivid and captivating - eventually lose importance, this one got me thinking. So now in my LD's I'm trying to get back to that place - which is an actual place, a building in my hometown. A bunch of times I almost made it. One time, I went there by bike and was not more than 200 meters away from the place when I woke up. The other time, I was even closer, but on foot. But then I saw my grandma, so I asked her about my DG, and she pointed me down the street I was walking, at the end of which the said building is located. So I think I might be on to something here. And maybe that belief is what it's all about. Maybe if I *believe* I can meet her there, she'll step forward and meet me halfway?



YES! GO FOR IT!

You are definitely on the right track! Keep at it and your subconscious will respond soon! Do message me of any progress.  :smiley:

----------


## Linnypig

I had an interesting dream last night... I became lucid, but for some reason doing a reality check didn't even cross my mind, but I decided I wanted to try and communicate with my DG so I went into another room, because there were tons and tons of people around making tons and tons of noise...

I could still hear it in the other room and I've never been good at dream control so I just opened the door and told them all to shut the hell up basically. And they did. Then I asked "Do I have a dream guide" and this voice replied "yes" so I asked "Can I see my dream guide?" but there was no reply and a few seconds later, I woke up.  :Sad:

----------


## DreamState66

Yeah dream guides can tricky to find and you should not stop searching!
I found mine about 7 months ago from beach restaurants cellars bed just waiting for me there. 
She talks pretty weirdly and everything she does is somehow symbolic referring to "similarity" in between us.
Her name is Vetta Sarala and i have seen her only 2 times this far(though i have sought for her 3 times) still those encounters have memorable moments as her "personality" in sea of DCs is stunning, one character "higher than the rest" ,no drone of the story but seemingly real person outside my forced authority.
Unique
In my case I have pretty much screwd up both encounters by not giving her enough space with my constant rush to have fun, so for me and you rest when you find you guide: listen, give, receive.
They have lot to give to you if just have the time... 

Great tutorial btw

----------


## Fitz

Linnypig: Yeah, don't you hate it when that happens? I woke up a bunch of times in a similar situation, since my main goal in those particular LD's was to find my DG, so if they said I couldn't/nobody responded, it defeated the purpose  :Sad: 
DreamState66: Thanks for that story, because it makes me even more certain that I might've taken the wrong approach in virtually spewing my lungs out trying to get to her. In my LD's, I still take too much physical effort to do things, like running, which seems to wears me out and raise my pulse just as it does in real life - which eventually causes me to wake up. In some of these dreams, I managed to overcome the obstacle by flying or finding a bike, which makes things SO much easier - but still doesn't get me there. I think it's all about *knowing* she'll be there and she'll appear when the time is right. Just as I kept telling myself while awake that there'd be a bike waiting for me in my LD - so this one time, I just found it, standing there, waiting, without even thinking about it while in the dream.

And today I had a dream that I think bears some significance... Not a lucid dream, just a regular one, but still intriguing. So I was cutting my own hair with a razor - much shorter than I usually get my hair done, too. I take this to be a symbol - of me trying something new, and actually loving it. Of a positive change. And I remember some girl being around when I did that. A friend... who I think was someone special. I can't remember what she looked like, I didn't even remember the dream upon waking up, I recalled it later in the morning... Plus, I only slept like 6 hours (stupid neighbors!), and that's a killer for my dream recall.
But... it was still something. Let's see how things unfold...  :smiley:

----------


## duke396

I think I have seen my DG but only in non-lucid dreams.  Next time I LD I'll try to remember to look for her. In my latest one things got kinda out of control with the plot and I spent all my time dealing with that instead of doing what I wanted to do which was find her or practice dream control in a quiet environment not one where people are trying to kill me...

----------


## MatrixMaster92

Wow it never occurred to me that I may not have met my dream guide yet because I am not ready, I thought I just wasn't going about the search right.

----------


## NoddyMaye

*How do you know if you are ready/not ready to find ur DG, i believe im ready. but... every time im lucid. i try to find my DG. ive tried shouting for them, trying to summon them behind doors. ive even asked a dc to take me to my dg, but they ALWAYS trick me. my DCs are Freakin bastards i tell ya. and everytime ive "found" my DG its just been a DC pretending, its sooo frustrating. especially coz i once found who i thought was my DG, he was a very different DC, more intellegent than usual. and clearer to look at. my dcs are often blurry or their features change alot. and i remember speaking for him for some time and asking if he was my DG he said he was very sorry but he wasnt.. then i laughed and asked if he could be? and he said sorry im not asigned to you :s but anywho. im getting very.. frustrated.. where is my DG and why cant i find them*

----------


## DreamState66

You should check Jungs character archetypes, interesting stuff... Archetype - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I find my DG to be hybrid of "wise old woman" and "anima"

----------


## Phantym

So can one not have a dream guide? Every time I ask I get the same answer - No.

----------


## Ctharlhie

There's a reason you keep getting the same answer. Asking again won't change it  :wink2:

----------


## Fitz

Hmm... NoddyMaye got me thinking with the DG's response "Sorry, I'm not assigned to you"...

In other news... As a means of dream incubation, I went to that place I think my DG is at, but in real life. I was very focussed, and kept imagining it was just a dream and she'd walk up to me. To no avail, unfortunately. Maybe because  I ended up distracted - and annoyed - by something else. But I've made this a part of my daily routine: to instinctively assume the world around me is a dream and do RC's only to see if maybe I'm wrong. Seems to help - I had two LD's last night!

----------


## NoddyMaye

yeah got me thinking too... buttt i just want to find my dream guide. everytime recently that i ask a dc if i have a dg.they give me this cheaky smile and say yes.. i wish i knew what they were smiling about lol and i wish they would help me find my dg..ohhh well.. just gotta wait it out i guess.

----------


## duke396

Hm, maybe they are smiling and suggesting that you are your own dream guide?  I don't know.  I saw a post the other day which (to me) suggested you could create your own dream guide.  The poster had stated the dream guide will conform to your expectations... I've seen others say pretty much the opposite, but since I haven't gotten the chance to properly meet mine yet I can't say.  Maybe the guide is only "better" than your other DCs because you make it so?

----------


## Aeolar

Optimism is the best policy! I am waiting for the wonderful moment when I find my own personal DG! Anxiously waiting, that is ^.^

----------


## Univorsus

I've been looking for my DG in three LDs and in the first one I had no answer. In The second one, an old woman said to me: "you are your DG". And in the 3rd one, a DC with the appearance of my mother smiled while levitating in front of me BEFORE I tried to do so to make her realize we were in a dream. I said to her: "I've not found my DG." And, with her smile in her face, he replied: "But, weren't you your own DG?". She was looking directly to my eyes, but apart from having a personality (my other DCs don't read my thoughts and anticipate my actions, and don't answer with sarcasm -yet) I didn't felt this great awe feeling. 

Maybe I don't want my mom to be my DG (although she has been my RG -reality guide- all my life), but I'm now thinking about remembering some insightful nonlucid dreams where the figure of a teacher/guide was present where I really felt a great reverence for these DCs. 

Shit I'm now being shocked by one of my most precious dreams, where a tribal young girl, supervised by a wise old tribal man (a shaman), in a tropical river meander, after a ritual that involved eating a strange paste, said to me: "With this eye (her left eye) I can see the Other World. Now you also can do it." What a great wholeness I felt in that dream... I even entered the Gates of the Underworld, guarded by the Serpent Guard and watched by the Cut off Head. 

I asked her name also. Ksheenia or Ksheela was it. Tonight I'm gonna find her.

----------


## Fitz

It seems like most of us expect our DG to be an attractive person of the opposite sex, doesn't it?  :smiley:  I know I do! And I *think* something happened in my dream last night. In that dream I met a girl on the bus - and there was this instant simpatico. We had a short little chat, then she went away for a second - and when I got out on my bus stop, I noticed she did, too. She came up to me, we talked a little, all smiles, and then out of nowhere, she just huggled me. I asked her why she did, and she said "I don't know, I just like you a lot!". Nicest thing that happened to me in a WHILE. Then we went to a nearby booksture to indulge in some book hunting... Lots of fun! And I can't tell whether she was just a very nice DC or... perhaps... my DG. I actually went as far as telling her I believe that she in fact is my DG. It was something I just couldn't help myself with, I had to say it out loud. Kind of like "I think I'm in love with you".
And after this intense confession.... I woke up!  :tongue2: 
At first I felt a little silly, because I felt I rushed it. And also, all these years I believed someone else to be my DG - a girl I met once in my dream, 2,5 years ago, whom I promised I'd be back. But then I realized the bookstore we were at was probably the same building the other girl lived in. And the same place I'd been trying to reach in my previous LD's and never managed to. And maybe I was wrong about the other girl. Or maybe they are both one "person"? They looked different, but they could be one anima in different forms? Hmm...
Either way, it was the nicest - and probably the most intensely realistic - dream I had in a WHILE. My dream recall had dropped to almost zero over the past month or so, and the only dreams I could remember were either annoying (being in college again) or stressful (I keep having these Prison Break dreams), and it's been months since my last LD. This one wasn't fully lucid all the way, but I had moments of full lucidity. And the girl... There was something about her. The way she looked at me, straight in the eye... I don't know. In most LD's DC's were mostly hard to talk to - either very quiet and subservient or totally uncooperative. This one... Our conversation was very lively - and at one point she even corrected me. A small mistake on my part that I wasn't aware of - and was surprised she noticed and corrected it, since she's supposed to be a part of my mind. Hmmm...

----------


## Avalanche

Whether or not DG's exist isn't up to the person. They either exist as a whole, or not at all. I doubt you can just believe in one and suddenly have one, if that happens, I think it's just your mind making a DC be independent, or seem different. Then again, I could be wrong, we simply do not know.

I'm not entirely sure, but I think my DG may be a blue canary. It was there in my first lucid dream and I think it made me do an R.C., out of nowhere. I don't know.

----------


## PXUmais

I just believe that a DG is a DC we place a greater sense of intelligence/understanding on. But I'm fine with respecting the opinions of people such as the OP. 

Regardless, even I still think it would be nice to have a recurring DC or a "DG" that I personally spend more time with.

----------


## Fitz

I remembered another thing from that dream I described above that might be of some importance... The girl's job was to check if everyone on the bus has a valid ticket. So when we talked about it later, she said her job isn't about punishing, it's about checking if everything is as it should be. Only after I pondered on these words yesterday did it occur to me it might carry a deeper meaning and that in fact I might've met my DG.

----------


## thebeastofold

i'm guessing your dream guide is the part of your subconcious that you can actually interract with in your dreams, perhaps the guides appearance is either a personification of people youve seen and interracted with in the real world, made into a form you are comfortable with.....or perhaps..if you believe in such things, someone from one of your msany past lives that may still be in subconcious or somewhere acting as an interface to your subconcious.....perhaps?

----------


## lawilahd

personally, I don't really believe in a dream guide, which is probably why I have never seen anyone in a LD claiming to be him/her. I think all DC's are just projections of your subconscious, and it could be a possibility that your dreamguide is a subconscious representation/projection of a special figure in your waking life. If DC are really projections of your subconscious and if your DG is a DC, then obviously it is possible for this "DG" to know everything about you and all about your personality and beliefs, which are ingrained into your subconscious which is what the characters are made of.

----------


## Mancon

> personally, I don't really believe in a dream guide, which is probably why I have never seen anyone in a LD claiming to be him/her.



I have the same opinion, but you never know. I am keeping my mind open to the idea. Anyway, I like this guide  :smiley:

----------


## Sephiad

Thanks for your fascinating post, you explain it with a passionate enthusiasm. When you spoke about the hairs on the back of your neck standing up, I could almost feel it.

I'v been aware of people having dream guides, but I'v never really given much thought to having one of my own.  I'v had some pretty interesting and deeply interlectual conversations with some DC's, but I had a good chuckle when you said how stupid DC's generally are. There I am floating 8 feet of the ground, I say "look I'm flying" they just look back as if to say "yeah... so what"

You'v inspired me to try and find my dream giude, I can understand the benefits to finding them.

Thanks again

----------


## Avalanche

I don't know if this counts, but I always seem to be with someone in my dreams who just comes along with me. Like I know they would be there, and it would make sense them being there, but I never look at them directly nor do they have a face or name. They never say anything either.
Not sure if that's a dream guide or just a random DC that's with me.

----------


## eldante

It is possible to consider every character in a dream as a guide in some way. It is also possible to consider every being and everything as a guide in some way, and it is possible for you yourself to also be a companion and guide to all of everything else. In fact, I think this is the way it was designed.

----------


## Avalanche

That is assuming there is a design in the first place. It is either a random hallucination of the mind, or actually your subconscious taking steps to further itself, i.e. you.
If it is the latter, then why would it make just one guide, and why hide it? Why not make every dream a lesson and a class of learning that you assess with ease every night?

Could it be possible your subconscious actually wants you to work for the secrets it may hold?

----------


## eldante

> That is assuming there is a design in the first place. It is either a random hallucination of the mind, or actually your subconscious taking steps to further itself, i.e. you.
> If it is the latter, then why would it make just one guide, and why hide it? Why not make every dream a lesson and a class of learning that you assess with ease every night?
> 
> Could it be possible your subconscious actually wants you to work for the secrets it may hold?



Yes! You are on to it and now it can be an Avalanche. When the subconscious and the conscious minds meet, there can be an Avalanche. So perhaps that is how you came to be. The thing to do is to bring this to all, because the all is the one and the one is the all. Done internally, this is for once and for all, and a point of no returning.

----------


## Sageous

So then there are no dream guides.  Or rather dream guides do not exist until after a dreamer wakes up and decides that a particular DC was a dream guide.  That makes sense to me, I suppose.  It's also encouraging to hear, since I've never understood why people think they need someone to hold their hands and/orr properly herd them around their own dreams.

----------


## Avalanche

Whether or not we can find them doesn't prove they don't exist. They could be hard to find but hold information for us, or they might just be a window to our subconscious, or they might just be an idea people believe and that's it.

We can't know for sure until we try.

----------


## Sageous

> Whether or not we can find them doesn't prove they don't exist. They could be hard to find but hold information for us, or they might just be a window to our subconscious, or they might just be an idea people believe and that's it.
> 
> We can't know for sure until we try.



Okay.  But why bother trying?  Why not instead build your own self-awareness and self-knowledge, and learn to guide yourself?  Why depend on some etheric guide to tell us what to do?

And, that said, if we become very advanced in LD'ing and high-end awareness, wouldn't dream guides be noticed somewhere along the way anyway?

I don't know...the whole thing seems to me like lazy wishful thinking: "I can't do this on my own (or simply don't feel like doing the work required), so I sure do hope someone comes along and does it for me." I've had that notion myself in the past; this stuff can get frustrating.  But to hope that there is someone else out there who'll do the work for me does not seem like the right path out of that frustration. It's a path toward religion and psychic stagnation.

In a sense it seems like a fine idea to invent a dream guide, as long as you hold onto the knowledge that you did the inventing.  But when you start believing they're real, period, you step away from your own growth.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> So then there are no dream guides.  Or rather dream guides do not exist until after a dreamer wakes up and decides that a particular DC was a dream guide.  That makes sense to me, I suppose.  It's also encouraging to hear, since I've never understood why people think they need someone to hold their hands and/orr properly herd them around their own dreams.



Rather than a desire to have their hand held, people are drawn to the notion that there is some separate and intelligent element in their sub-conscious, particularly when the dream guide is seen as an attractive and idealised figure of the opposite sex, people seem to want to conflate dream guides with the anima/animus; the ideal of a dream guide is romanticised, even more so if you care to speculate about the possibility of 'spirit guides' and other external influences (which I don't believe in).

Also I hate the idea that dreams are simply random sensations and firing neurons along with associated images that are then interpreted upon awakening into what we know as dreams, it isn't compatible with lucid dreaming and it detracts from the meaning of dreams. I do believe their are elements of the sub-conscious that are separate and parallel to the conscious.

I think I'm rambling now...

----------


## Avalanche

I think your definition of Dream guide is different to mine. I see them as possibly being a representation of our own minds (as dreams are what our subconscious creates when "we" are asleep). If they are in a human form, meaning they can speak back, then in theory you can talk with your conscious mind to what you subconscious mind has created. The dream guide is more of a prestigious title for what really is a subconscious manifestation. I don't believe the DG has super duper secrets for me to tell me how to unlock my true potential, but I do think it would be interesting to speak with something in your mind, not made by you.

When I say "made by you" I mean something you imagined, made up, created etc. You subconscious is almost completely independent of your conscious mind. It would be like joining the two halves that existed together but never really interacted.

I don't expect to finally find my super duper dream spirit magical animal guide and we will learn secrets from each other and unlock my own SUPERPOWERS, nor do I think I need a hand to hold as I navigate my dreams.

----------


## Sageous

> I think your definition of Dream guide is different to mine. I see them as possibly being a representation of our own minds (as dreams are what our subconscious creates when "we" are asleep). If they are in a human form, meaning they can speak back, then in theory you can talk with your conscious mind to what you subconscious mind has created. The dream guide is more of a prestigious title for what really is a subconscious manifestation. I don't believe the DG has super duper secrets for me to tell me how to unlock my true potential, but I do think it would be interesting to speak with something in your mind, not made by you.
> 
> When I say "made by you" I mean something you imagined, made up, created etc. You subconscious is almost completely independent of your conscious mind. It would be like joining the two halves that existed together but never really interacted.
> 
> I don't expect to finally find my super duper dream spirit magical animal guide and we will learn secrets from each other and unlock my own SUPERPOWERS, nor do I think I need a hand to hold as I navigate my dreams.



Well said.  I was actually using the generally accepted dream guide definition out there, and not yours specifically.  In truth I am myself in search of that connection to my "subconscious" -- as I've said before, I hate that word -- to consciously tap and understand the basic nature of my being, of my soul.  I suppose using the metaphor of a dream guide -- as long as you are able to remember that it's just a metaphor -- is as good a tool as any to make the exploration.  As long as you are able to maintain that it is just a metaphor, and don't drift into a belief system that there really is an external being there to do the work for you.

----------


## Avalanche

You can either-

Believe the dream guide is like some higher being in your head which has many many secrets to tell you

See that a dream guide is a manifestation of your subconscious, which is widely accepted as being separate from you conscious mind 

or

Dream guides do not exist and they are just DC's who happen to talk more, possibly related to a placebo effect where you expect them to respond better than other DC's, and they do.

----------


## Ctharlhie

> In truth I am myself in search of that connection to my "subconscious" -- as I've said before, I hate that word -- to consciously tap and understand the basic nature of my being, of my soul. I suppose using the metaphor of a dream guide -- as long as you are able to remember that it's just a metaphor -- is as good a tool as any to make the exploration. As long as you are able to maintain that it is just a metaphor, and don't drift into a belief system that there really is an external being there to do the work for you.



What is the soul? Where is it? Certainly not in your heart, your brain? Buried somewhere in your prefrontal cortex? Or your deep brain? Is it an advanced brain function, or basic, a primordial remnant from evolution, or is it intelligent and conscious? How do you justify your belief in the soul if you reject the concept of a sub-conscious?

I'm not trying to be confrontational, I'm interested in what your opinion is  :smiley:

----------


## Sageous

> What is the soul? Where is it? Certainly not in your heart, your brain? Buried somewhere in your prefrontal cortex? Or your deep brain? Is it an advanced brain function, or basic, a primordial remnant from evolution, or is it intelligent and conscious? How do you justify your belief in the soul if you reject the concept of a sub-conscious?
> 
> I'm not trying to be confrontational, I'm interested in what your opinion is



First, I don't reject the subconscious, I just don't like the use of that word to describe the part of my mind that takes care of all the nattering details of consciousness and gets me through my waking life (and goes nuts during my dreaming life).  It's not "sub" anything -- it's part and parcel to my mind, and a fully functioning -- if not occasionally dominant -- component of my consciousness.  Also, just because a part of my mind that contains a vast wealth of information and wisdom is difficult to directly access does not mean that it is not a part of my consciousness, or of my self.  It's all still me.  No "rejection" intended. Subconscious is simply the wrong word for the "concept.".  

I always hesitate before I type the word "soul" anywhere.  This is because the word elicits responses in people (usually religious) that might have nothing to do with what I am talking about.  Unfortunately, it's a difficult word to avoid sometimes.  

What is the soul?  Good question!  First, I mean to imply nothing religious.  Please keep that in mind.  Second, I really need a book-length post to describe what I think the soul is, so this is not the right venue for a proper answer.  But here we go anyway:

 In my opinion, the soul is an accumulation of a lifetime of thought energy that coherently binds to itself and forms a self-sustaining orb of sentient energy that both reflects your personality and becomes a repository for all of your life's experience.  The quality of your soul depends solely on the quality of the thoughts that form it -- so a lifetime of good, strong thoughts will make a good, strong, bright soul, and a lifetime of bad, weak, or empty thoughts will produce a crinkly little ball of ineffectual energy.  Since it is formed by an energy (thought energy) that exists outside the realm of Nature as we know it, to be able to explore this accumulation of energy while you're still alive might open doors to transcendence, immortality, and perhaps real communion with other realities and dimensions.  Currently the only way that I know of to explore it while still breathing is through advanced lucid dreaming or perhaps hyper-advanced meditation.

And no, the soul does not reside in the heart, brain, prefrontal cortex, or even the pancreas, because it it is not a product of DNA -- it is a product of sentience, which is a totally new thing, nature-wise.  Since it is composed of thoght energy, which is not governed by the (known) laws of nature, it may literally exist outside time and space; nowhere at all! It is on its own not sentient (neither is the subconscious), and is neither intelligent or conscious while you are still alive and building it, but I like to believe that after death your consciousness is able to transfer to it, and allow your own existence to continue within its energy.  So best not make a crinkly ball during life!

Hey, you asked...

----------


## Ctharlhie

Do you believe in transmigration/reincarnation of souls, then? Or some other afterlife? For me I'm not quite sure what I believe, for there to be a soul then I think that our conscious thought, our mind, would have to be something more than a bundle of neurons in the forebrain firing off at random, it would have to be more than simply a physical, neurological construct (which in of itself is just astounding, and should be seen as a miracle of nature).

Recently I have been going through something of a philosophical, maybe spiritual (in a reserved way), change in attitude and belief. I used to be a nihilist atheist (maybe I was rebelling against church school education), now I have a more open-minded attitude, although I'm not sure what I believe now.

Bringing things more on topic, I think your beliefs are compatible with the concept of a dream guide.

----------


## TheForgotten

I wanted to add a bit to the soul talk.  Souls seem to work outside of time and space.  My opinion is that a soul is an accumulation of lifetimes of experiences and responses to this.  Reincarnation isn't a factor here as souls never really die.  What does die is the body or whatever form the soul decides to take.  That's my two-cents.

Anyhow, all this Dream Guide talk is interesting.  I think there are DGs out there but what is a DG?  Some claim it's just another person with a mind of their own who can help them with dreaming.  A DG seems pretty abstract and the various assortment of DGs seem daunting.  In fact, anyone seems able to be one.  All you really need is the willingness to share your opinion on something and bam... instant DG.  

Do I think DGs are useful?  Sure.  Clothing is useful too.  Seriously though, a DG is only as useful as an individual allows them to be.  I'm sure personality plays a factor, I mean it'd be completely useless to have a DG who has absolutely no idea how to communicate with you or can't explain themselves clearly.  Do I think DGs help solve problems for lazy dreamers?  No clue.  Although if I were a dream guide who came across a lazy dreamer and I had better things to do, sure, I'd totally do their homework for them.  On the other hand, if I were feeling sadistic, I might decide on another route.  

Personally, I think I've had a number of transitory DGs.  Some acted as protectors until I was ready to take on the big bad world of dreaming alone and some have taught me things regarding death, crystals, healing, etc.  Did I ever ask them to do things for me?  Sure!  Did I use it as an escape?  Not usually.  I think DGs and people who interact with DGs and the reasons for this are numerous.  It's just like waking life and school.  How many of us need teachers?  How many of our teachers did we find useful?  How many of our teachers did we like as human beings?  How did our age affect how we interacted with our teachers?  There are just too many variables involved to say whether or not DGs are real/useful/part of our lives. 

In the end, I think everyone should have their own approach for discovering their DG.  The working relationship involved is a personal one.  My personal preference in a DG is someone who acts more as a friend than a teacher.  For example, when I help other people I help them coming from a friend perspective, an equal.  Everyone knows something which someone else doesn't.  This way I see everyone as a potential DG.  The relationship dynamics within the realm of DG'ness can sometimes blur which makes it even more difficult to find or identify a DG.  *My solution to this: While in a dream, shout for your DG.  Then pay attention.*  Easy.  People make things like this more complicated than it needs to be.  Just believe you have one and you'll either find or manifest one into existence  ::D:

----------


## Ctharlhie

To be honest I think as with many things in lucid dreaming, dream guides become unnecessarily over-complicated by people. To me a dream guide is a more than usually aware, knowledgeable and cogent dream figure that the dreamer is able to project certain characteristics on.

----------


## Sageous

> Do you believe in transmigration/reincarnation of souls, then? Or some other afterlife?



I'm not a big fan of reincarnation -- I simply don't see a need for a soul, after being energized by its maker's consciousness, to "go back." Since something like transmigration happens once in the form of uniting with your soul after death, I suppose that might be a concept to partially "believe in."  And, of course, obviously I must believe in some sort of afterlife, since that is what the continuation of consciousness in the soul after death of the body is indeed afterlife.  No rapture, heaven or hell or what have you, but still an afterlife.





> For me I'm not quite sure what I believe, for there to be a soul then I think that our conscious thought, our mind, would have to be something more than a bundle of neurons in the forebrain firing off at random, it would have to be more than simply a physical, neurological construct (which in of itself is just astounding, and should be seen as a miracle of nature).



Agreed.  Now, consider that something more to be sentience.  Imagine that a sentient (self-aware, thinking, remembering)  being is a new form of energy engine in this universe.  The energy it produces is from its thought, and this thought energy is unique, keys directly to the consciousness of the sentient individual.  Think of this energy (and the soul that might form from it) as the result of the miracle of nature that produced thought in the first place -- our brains.

But none of this has anything to do with dream guides, so I'll stop now.  For further reading on this, you might check out a little book called _Simply Pay Attention_ that does a more thorough job presenting this idea of  a self-made soul.





> Recently I have been going through something of a philosophical, maybe spiritual (in a reserved way), change in attitude and belief. I used to be a nihilist atheist (maybe I was rebelling against church school education), now I have a more open-minded attitude, although I'm not sure what I believe now.
> 
> Bringing things more on topic, I think your beliefs are compatible with the concept of a dream guide.



I did not think that when I entered this conversation, but I think as I step away from the closed, dogmatic, concept of dream guide that I held earlier and towards a more general picture of a DG, its nature, and purpose, I am coming around.  I guess that makes this a good thread for me!

----------


## Avalanche

> To be honest I think as with many things in lucid dreaming, dream guides become unnecessarily over-complicated by people. To me a dream guide is a more than usually aware, knowledgeable and cogent dream figure that the dreamer is able to project certain characteristics on.



That's exactly it. Where people go astray is the "guide" bit. Saying they are a guide means they have a role or a task to guide or help you through whatever. This has never been proven or confirmed, and there is no real reason to back it up, save the name, which was made up to glorify the image, rather than saying "Better dream character who can actually talk"

----------


## eldante

I can b a dream guide if you can find me, but this Spiritofthewolf is not a good dreamer and will never find a real dream guide by this sort of bs.

----------


## eldante

Dream guide won't you be?
Dream guide walk by me
Dream guide don't you see?
You mean everything to me

Dream guide I love you so
Dream guide please don't go

You have to have a lot of love and emotion
Like the waves upon the ocean

Dream guide you light my days
Dream guide I must say
You light my nights
and I know that you can't stay
for it's me and I have to go
I have to go my way
Dream don't worry
It'll be alright
Because dream guide
I love you right
Dreamguide

----------


## Avalanche

Now, if you replace "dream guide" with "random dream character" they don't seem half as cool or mystical.

It's all about their name really.

----------


## TheGritz

How does a DG decide if it's ready to appear to you? I'm kind of young, in my early teens (prime dreaming years!) anyways is it all related to your skill as a dreamer or would maturity level and other personal factors be part of if your DG is going to appear to you?

----------


## Avalanche

Depends on how open you are to the actual idea of a dream guide. If you don't expect to find one and you don't believe in one, you probably won't meet one. Or if you never heard of the concept then you would probably never meet anything like it.

If you really wanted to meet one or you believed in them 100%, or you thought about them all the time, then odds are you would meet something claiming to be a DG.

----------


## Chevaughn

Wow. This is a very good guide to finding one's dreamguide.  :smiley: 

I am yet to have a good lucid dream, but I am hoping that when I do, I would be able to find my dreamguide.

----------

